# Ergon Rucksack Ba3 Evo



## ride2befree (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Zeitschrift "Bike" hat momentan ein Angebot in der man den Rucksack Ergon Ba3 Evo gratis dazu bekommt...

Da mich sowieso dieser Rucksack liebäugelt, und ich die "Bike" auch ab und zu lese, überlege ich ob ich nicht gleich ein Abo abschließe...

Hat den Rucksack schon wer? wie sitzt er im vergleich zu einem, Evoc FR Trail 20L?
Ist in dem Ergon Rucksack bereits ein Rückenprotektor enthalten, oder muss ich mir den selbst zulegen?

wäre spitze wenn vielleicht jemand über seine Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack berichten könnte.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Stefan


----------



## holgiduke (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das genau so gemacht, Abo bike für knapp über 50 € und Ergon BA3 Evo dazu. Günstiger geht einfach nicht, der Rucksack allein kostet ja sonst schon überall zwischen 115 und 149 €. Wie er im Vergleich zum evoc sitzt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen (habe keinen ), aber der Ergon sitzt bei mir super. Läßt sich optimal einstellen und wackelt nicht rum. Trotzdem sehr angenehm und luftig zu tragen. Rückenprotektor hat er nicht, aber Regenhülle ist dabei.

Also, wenn du sowieso einen Rucksack brauchst, kann ich das Angebot nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (22. Mai 2014)

Der Evo hat der ein extra Fach für den Protektor?
Angebot is schon gut, Zeitschrift und Rucksack für 100€


----------



## holgiduke (22. Mai 2014)

Wieso 100 €? Abo kostet 51,50 €, dafür hast du dann 1 Jahr die Bike und den Rucksack dazu.

Ob der jetzt ein extra Fach für den Protektor hat, kann ich gerade nicht sagen, gucke ich heute abend aber mal nach.


----------



## DaveMash (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich auf bike-magazin.de schaue, finde ich jede Menge Goodies, aber keinen Rucksack. Hat mal wer bitte einen Link für mich?


----------



## Timo S. (22. Mai 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Wieso 100 €? Abo kostet 51,50 €, dafür hast du dann 1 Jahr die Bike und den Rucksack dazu.
> 
> Ob der jetzt ein extra Fach für den Protektor hat, kann ich gerade nicht sagen, gucke ich heute abend aber mal nach.


Den Rucksack gibts nur für ein 2 Jahres Abo


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2014)

super Rucksack meine frau ist begeistert nur auf den protektor warte ich schon seit fast 2 Monaten das dauert leider etwas


----------



## Chiccoli (22. Mai 2014)

Habe den Evoc 16 L und finde ganz subjektiv den Ergon vom Trageverhalten besser. Die Rückenpartie ist nicht so lang und die Gurte schmaler. Von der Verarbeitung ist der Evoc allerdings besser.


----------



## holgiduke (22. Mai 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Den Rucksack gibts nur für ein 2 Jahres Abo


 
Stimmt nicht, habe auch nur ein 1 Jahres-Abo abgeschlossen, mußt dich nur werben lassen (Werber muß kein Abonnent sein).

https://www.delius-klasing.de/abonnement-service/auswahl/BIKE/Leserwerbung.22521.html


----------



## Timo S. (22. Mai 2014)

Komisch, ich hab die Karte ausm Heft, da steht Mindestbestellzeit 2 Jahre...
Dann mach ich das online, bzw. Lass machen


----------



## sorny (22. Mai 2014)

danke für den tipp, hab schon lange mit dem ba3 evo geliebäugelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (22. Mai 2014)

hab mir heut das ABo bestellt mit dem Rucksack.
Da kann man wirklich nix falsch machen, wenn man es eh gerne liest..
Der Rucksack, die Zeitschrift + Digitalausgabe fürs ipad, und 3 gratis Ausgaben. und das ganze für jährlich 55 Eur!

welche tinkblase eignet sich für den rucksack? 1,5 - 2 liter reichen...
und welchen rückenprotektor könnt ihr dazu empfehlen?


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das Abo auch gerade abgeschlossen, ich habe zwar noch kein Rad gekauft, das wird in den nächsten Tagen aber geschehen und es kosten ja die günstigen 50€ und mehr, bei dem Abo ist auch noch Lesestoff dabei.


----------



## Maledivo (27. Mai 2014)

Dank Euch habe ich bei BIKE als Leserwerbung erworben.

 Wollte schon lange holen, nun hat aber das Zögern gelohnt.


----------



## DaveMash (29. Mai 2014)

Wie lange habt ihr denn auf den Rucksack gewartet? Ich hab am Sonntag bestellt. Das Magazin ist da, vom Rucksack hab ich noch nix gehört oder gesehen...


----------



## _schwede (29. Mai 2014)

... Bei mir kam ein Brief ,dass der Rucksack ab dem 30.5. wieder lagernd ist und ausgeliefert wird , also noch etwas Geduld. 
Danke für den Hinweis, ist echt ein gutes Angebot !


----------



## NewK (30. Mai 2014)

Den Rucksack gibt es ja nur in der Größe L, hat ihn jemand, der keine 1,75 groß ist? Lt. Herstellertabelle wird bis 1,75 die Größe S empfohlen und irgendwie hat kein Händler in meiner Umgebung diesen Rucksack vorrätig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (30. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat der Rucksack hat eine integrierte Größenverstellung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NewK (30. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt auch nochmal die Anleitung von der Homepage angeschaut, da sieht man im PDF, dass er anscheinend von Größe S bis zu XL verstellbar ist. Aber warum steht dann wiederum als Auswahl Größe S und L? Der Inhalt des Rucksacks kann es ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Mai 2014)

ja er ist größen verstellbar past mir mit 185cm und meiner frau mit 174cm

die auslieferung des originalen rückenprotecktors wurde schon wieder um 1 monat verschoben dan sind es jetzt schon drei monate wartezeit sehr traurig das man da seitens ergon nich liefern kann

lg


----------



## NewK (30. Mai 2014)

Ich danke Dir


----------



## slrzo (30. Mai 2014)

edit: sehe gerade, der Beitrag ist im falschen Thread gelandet.


----------



## FREI-TAG (2. Juni 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, habe auch nur ein 1 Jahres-Abo abgeschlossen, mußt dich nur werben lassen (Werber muß kein Abonnent sein).
> 
> https://www.delius-klasing.de/abonnement-service/auswahl/BIKE/Leserwerbung.22521.html




Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo du das mit den 1 Jahr gelesen hast? Kann das irgendwie nicht finden !
Für 1 Jahr wäre das nämlich echt Hammer 

edit: "Nach 12 Ausgaben jederzeit Kündbar" okay habs gefunden, ich war blind vor freude


----------



## FREI-TAG (2. Juni 2014)

sry für DoppelPost aber ich hätte eine Frage:
Unzwar wäre es möglich, dass ich meinen Bruder werbe?
Er wohnt in derselben Wohnung, hat halt nur einen anderen Vornamen !


----------



## Maledivo (2. Juni 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> sry für DoppelPost aber ich hätte eine Frage:
> Unzwar wäre es möglich, dass ich meinen Bruder werbe?
> Er wohnt in derselben Wohnung, hat halt nur einen anderen Vornamen !



Ja klappt. Habe auf meine Frau bestellt und es funktioniert


----------



## ride2befree (4. Juni 2014)

ich hab zwar letzte woche das magazin im postkasten gehabt, aber vom rucksack hab ich bis jetzt noch nix erhalten... nicht mal eine bestätigung bzw. mein zugang fürs digitalabo!! ... langsam nervts... eine mail hab ich auch schon hingeschrieben, allerdings auch ohne reaktion...


----------



## Maledivo (4. Juni 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> ... Bei mir kam ein Brief ,dass der Rucksack ab dem 30.5. wieder lagernd ist und ausgeliefert wird , also noch etwas Geduld.
> Danke für den Hinweis, ist echt ein gutes Angebot !



Hi Ride2befree,

Hab ein wenig Geduld, wird schon bald kommen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveMash (5. Juni 2014)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ich hab zwar letzte woche das magazin im postkasten gehabt, aber vom rucksack hab ich bis jetzt noch nix erhalten... nicht mal eine bestätigung bzw. mein zugang fürs digitalabo!! ... langsam nervts... eine mail hab ich auch schon hingeschrieben, allerdings auch ohne reaktion...


Ich hab inzwischen zwei Magazine und einen Brief, in dem drin steht, dass ausgeliefert wird, sobald die das Geld haben.
Die Einzugsärmächtigung haben sie direkt bekommen, nur abgebucht ist noch nix...


----------



## Maledivo (5. Juni 2014)

Hast Du per Lastschrift erteilt? Dann ist erstes Abo kostenlos, denke Abbuchung kommt kurz vor dem zweiten Zeitschrift. Erst dann wird Rucksack versendet, denke ich.

Warte auch darauf, ...


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ihm mit der freeride bestellt da war der Rucksack noch vor dem Heft da hab c.a 2 Wochen gewartet

Lg


----------



## holgiduke (6. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir war der Rucksack auch vor dem ersten Heft da. Ist aber auch schon 8 Wochen her, vielleicht ist die Nachfrage momentan einfach zu groß und die sind etwas im Lieferrückstand.


----------



## _schwede (6. Juni 2014)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, bei mir kam ein Brief.
Der Rucksack ist auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage aus gewesen, die Nachlieferung wurde für den 30.5. erwartet.


----------



## Maledivo (6. Juni 2014)

Heute habe ich das Schreiben bekommt, aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage sind die verfügbare Rucksäcke schon "ausverkauft".

In nächster Woche kommen neue Lieferungen, es kann sein dass ich auch zu späte Abo-Besteller gehöre, d.h. wenn es so ist dann muss ich dann bis Ende Juni warten.


----------



## DaveMash (11. Juni 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hast Du per Lastschrift erteilt? Dann ist erstes Abo kostenlos, denke Abbuchung kommt kurz vor dem zweiten Zeitschrift. Erst dann wird Rucksack versendet, denke ich.
> 
> Warte auch darauf, ...


 Wie gesagt, hab inzwischen zwei Zeitschriften zuhause.


Abgebucht haben die auch noch nicht. 
Bei meinem aktuellen Rucksack musste ich schon einen Träger zusammenknoten, weil da eine Öse gebrochen ist


----------



## grind (11. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand mal eine gute Produktbeschreibung vom Ba3 Evo? Ich finde nur die anderen Ergon Bs und weiss nicht, wo der Unterschied zum Ba ist? Dann hole ich mir nämlich vielleicht auch ein Abo...
danke.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juni 2014)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/files/files/view/4114/ERG_BA3_Evo_Protect_Manual_131125_WEB.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grind (11. Juni 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/files/files/view/4114/ERG_BA3_Evo_Protect_Manual_131125_WEB.pdf


@herbert2010 : Danke, das ist mal ausführlich!!


----------



## _schwede (11. Juni 2014)

Der Rucksack kam heute bei mir an, soweit alles top, direkt mal eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## DaveMash (12. Juni 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Der Rucksack kam heute bei mir an, soweit alles top, direkt mal eine Runde gedreht.


Wann hattest du das Abo bestellt?


----------



## _schwede (12. Juni 2014)

23. Mai wurde mein abo bestätigt und gezahlt mit Kreditkarte ... Abgebucht wurde noch nichts.


----------



## P4LL3R (12. Juni 2014)

Hab heute auch einen Brief erhalten, Nachlieferung  erst am 30.6.2014  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _schwede (12. Juni 2014)

Noch kurz 1-2 Worte zum Rucksack:
Sitz auf dem Rücken ist sehr gut, klebt quasi am Rücken fest und bewegt sich auch bei ruppigen Abfahrten und Sprüngchen nicht.
Der Hüftgurt ist super bequem und kann auch enger gezogen werden ohne zu nerven.

Verarbeitung finde ich ok, allerdings sehe ich den von Ergon vorgesehen Preis nicht so recht. Mein Lowepro Fotorucksack oder ein Mammut Ride Tourenrucksack bewegen sich auch um die 130€ und sind aber deutlich hochwertiger (Material, Reißverschlüsse, Innenleben, Riemen) verarbeitet.
Für den Preis in Verbindung mit dem Abo ist er allerdings genial und geht mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (12. Juni 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Noch kurz 1-2 Worte zum Rucksack:
> ... klebt quasi am Rücken fest und bewegt sich auch bei ruppigen Abfahrten und Sprüngchen nicht...


Bei den Temperaturen doch kein Wunder 

Aber danke für die 1, 2 Worte


----------



## Maledivo (14. Juni 2014)

Hab heute den Rucksack bekommt


----------



## loschi (14. Juni 2014)

Darf der Werber die gleiche Adresse haben wie der Abonnent?
Also Frau im gleichen Haushalt?


----------



## tbec (14. Juni 2014)

Mh, ich hab mein Abo am 08.06.2014 bestellt. Aber leider ist der Rucksack, laut schreiben ausverkauft. Die neue Lieferung kommt erst Ende Juli. Also heißt es noch warten ( 

Ja darf er, war bei mir auch so. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## FREI-TAG (14. Juni 2014)

loschi schrieb:


> Darf der Werber die gleiche Adresse haben wie der Abonnent?
> Also Frau im gleichen Haushalt?



Eine Seite zurückblättern, da steht die Antwort. Hatte sie auch gestellt 
Ja ist erlaubt, aber eben nicht auf selben Namen!


----------



## DaveMash (16. Juni 2014)

Habe meinen Rucksack am Samstag erhalten, nachdem am Freitag abgebucht wurde!

Tolles Teil, muss mich aber erst an die ganzen Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten gewöhnen


----------



## xsonicx (16. Juni 2014)

Nach Nachfrage eine Mail erhalten mit Antwort ausverkauft zwecks hohe Nachfrage. Weitere Lieferung Ende des Monats.

Kann jm. eine passende Trinkblase empfehlen. Gerne auch per PN um das Thema nicht durcheinander zu bringen


----------



## loschi (21. Juni 2014)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann meiner kommt, Abo habe ich letzten Sonntag abgeschlossen


----------



## ride2befree (22. Juni 2014)

ich hab meinen Rucksack nun auch endlich bekommen!

Kurzes Statement zum Rucksack:

Ich hatte vorher einen Evoc Freeride Trail 20l..
Ich find den Ergon im vergleich zum Evoc wesentlich besser!
Allein die stylische Form des Rucksacks, im vergleich zum "kastenförmigen" von Evoc ist klasse..

Auch die Funktionen und Stauräume sind beim Ergon gut gelungen.
Sitzen tut er perfekt. Das Rückenteil ist auch der Körpergröße anpassbar.

Ich bin ihn jetzt ca. 50km gefahren und vollstes zufrieden.. Er stört auch nicht beim tragen.

Kurzes Fazit:
Der Ergon ist sein Geld wert, in Kombination mit dem ABO von der Bike wo man ihn Geschenkt bekommt, kann man rein gar nichts falsch machen!

PS: Hat wer Empfehlungen für ne passende Trinkblass die nicht all zu teuer ist?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Flox77 (23. Juni 2014)

Servus MTB,

kann mir einer sagen welche Version bzw Farbe über das Abo 
https://www.delius-klasing.de/abonnement-service/auswahl/BIKE/Leserwerbung.22521.html vergriffen ist/diese lange Lieferzeit hat?
Die blaue Version wird nämlich angezeigt mit Laufzeit des Abos von 1 Jahr, die schwarze hat dazu keinen Text?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (24. Juni 2014)

Das Angebot ist so verlockend... Mein EVOC ist mir zu klein, da wäre das mit der Größenverstellung echt reizvoll. 50 EUR hmhm.
Laut PDF: Model L: 190-195 cm L-XL

@Flox77 Das ist auch das 1 Jahres Abo. Bissal weiterklicken da stehts.
@NewK laut der Bedienungsanleitung ist S 155-175cm (XS-M), L 170-195cm (S-XL).

edit: da ist schon einer im Bikemarkt aufgetaucht für 99 EUR ;D


----------



## NewK (24. Juni 2014)

Hm, jetzt habe ich ihn mir bestellt. Mal abwarten...
Aber danke Ecksofa!


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Juni 2014)

same here . Konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Cicatrix (25. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es vom Platz aus, bekommt ihr alles für eine Tagestour rein auch inklusive 3L Trinkblase?


----------



## Maledivo (25. Juni 2014)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es vom Platz aus, bekommt ihr alles für eine Tagestour rein auch inklusive 3L Trinkblase?



Jau. Es gibt mehr als genug Stauraum


----------



## Cicatrix (25. Juni 2014)

@Maledivo
Danke für die Info, weil ich mir aktuell einen Osprey Escapist 20 besorgt habe und da wirds mächtig voll wenn die 3L drin sind. Wenn ich da ein Wechselshirt, ne Softshell, das übliche Werk- und Flickzeug plus kleine Stärkung einpacke ist der so gerammelt voll, dass ich meine Schützer kaum noch reinbekomme.


----------



## Chillout_KA (25. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage,
wählt ihr alle den Blauen Rucksack oder auch den Schwarzen?
Weil beim schwarzen keine Laufzeit dabei steht?


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Juni 2014)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @Maledivo
> Danke für die Info, weil ich mir aktuell einen Osprey Escapist 20 besorgt habe und da wirds mächtig voll wenn die 3L drin sind. Wenn ich da ein Wechselshirt, ne Softshell, das übliche Werk- und Flickzeug plus kleine Stärkung einpacke ist der so gerammelt voll, dass ich meine Schützer kaum noch reinbekomme.



Naja, aber das musst du wohl bei so einem kleinen Rucksack erwarten. Und ich denke der Ergon mit 15+2 wird kleiner sein als dein Osprey 20l.. Mein EVOC cc 16 hat auch Schwierigkeiten viel mehr als Werk-/Flickzeug und Trinkblase und vielleicht ne Jacke zu transportieren. Kann man sich ja leicht anhand von Milchtetrapaks vorstellen was 16 Liter sind. Ziemlich wenig. Ne gefüllte 3 Liter Trinkblase nimmt ja locker etwas mehr als 3 Liter weg.
Notfalls Schoner außen am Rucksack anbringen.


----------



## Cicatrix (25. Juni 2014)

Ja die Schoner sauber am Rucksack anbringen zu können fand ich beim Evoc schon cool aber Tragekomfort und Preis haben mich da abgeschreckt. Da ist der Ergon sehr willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (25. Juni 2014)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> wählt ihr alle den Blauen Rucksack oder auch den Schwarzen?
> Weil beim schwarzen keine Laufzeit dabei steht?



Laufzeit ist bei beiden gleich


----------



## NewK (25. Juni 2014)

Also das Blau ist doch mal voll hässlich


----------



## Flox77 (27. Juni 2014)

Gestern Post bekommen mit dem Hinweis das Delius Klasing am 30.06. mit neuer Lieferung rechnet. Hab den schwarzen ausgewählt.


----------



## Apnea (27. Juni 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm mit der freeride bestellt da war der Rucksack noch vor dem Heft da hab c.a 2 Wochen gewartet
> 
> Lg




Hallo. Bin ich blind? Ich finde keine Option der Leserwerbung, wenn ich die Freeride auswähle.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2014)

Apnea schrieb:


> Hallo. Bin ich blind? Ich finde keine Option der Leserwerbung, wenn ich die Freeride auswähle.


 gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr


----------



## Apnea (27. Juni 2014)

Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (27. Juni 2014)

@herbert2010 

Eine Frage noch: hast Du was zuzahlen müssen, wenn ja wieviel, oder war das ein 2-Jahres-Abo? Danke.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2014)

Apnea schrieb:


> @herbert2010
> 
> Eine Frage noch: hast Du was zuzahlen müssen, wenn ja wieviel, oder war das ein 2-Jahres-Abo? Danke.


50.-


----------



## Apnea (27. Juni 2014)

Dank Dir.


----------



## ne0vo (30. Juni 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand von den Ergon BA3-Besitzern die Möglichkeit zu schauen, ob die Deuter-Blasen in den Rucksack passen? Habe eine 2l Deuter Streamer und die Halterung der Ergon-Blasen (Hydrapak) sehen doch sehr ähnlich aus. 

Ich warte auch gerade auf meinen Rucksack und wüsste gern, ob ich mich noch um eine neue Blase kümmern muss..
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Maledivo (30. Juni 2014)

ne0vo schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand von den Ergon BA3-Besitzern die Möglichkeit zu schauen, ob die Deuter-Blasen in den Rucksack passen? Habe eine 2l Deuter Streamer und die Halterung der Ergon-Blasen (Hydrapak) sehen doch sehr ähnlich aus.
> 
> Ich warte auch gerade auf meinen Rucksack und wüsste gern, ob ich mich noch um eine neue Blase kümmern muss..
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



Es passt sogar mit 3L Streamer auch wenn grenzwertig.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juli 2014)

An die Bikeabbonenten, habt ihr ne Mail bekommen sobald der Rucksack losgeschickt wurde?


----------



## _schwede (2. Juli 2014)

Mail gab es keine .. Ich hatte mal dort angerufen und  die info damals erhalten, dass sie gerade fleißig am versenden sind. Einen Tag später war das Paket bei mir.
Rucksack hat sich jetzt schon auf einigen touren bewährt, lediglich an der Größenanpassung habe ich noch mal etwas verstellt. In einer Woche geht es ins vinschgau, schade, dass der protektor nicht mehr rechtzeitig lieferbar sein wird .


----------



## supercollider (3. Juli 2014)

Super Tip. Habe mir gerade auch das Bike Abo mit Rucksack geordert!


----------



## NewK (3. Juli 2014)

So, habe gerade mal angerufen...
Die Rucksäcke werden nach Eingang der Bestellung versendet.
Heute Morgen haben Sie vom Lieferant die Info bekommen, dass es wohl erst Ende Juli wieder weiter geht. Dies kann sich jedoch noch bis Ende September ziehen!
Der Eingang wäre so enorm gewesen, dass sie mit einer so hohen Anfrage einfach nicht gerechnet haben.
Alternativ wollte mir die gute Frau eine andere Prämie anbieten, aber leider nicht zusätzlich sondern halt stattdessen. No, thank´s!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hoff mal mein blauer kommt früher weil Ihr alle den schwarzen bstellt habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (3. Juli 2014)

Bestimmt ... habe damals in Blau bestellt und nur 2 1/2 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

Mal guggn wann der den weg nach italien gfundn hat. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

und grad ne mail bekommen, rucksäcke sind alle vergriffen, wird auf unbestimmte zeit gewartet bis die wieder erhältlich sind...


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hab keine Email bekommen. Ich habe allerdings beim Werber keine Email angegeben? War das ein Fehler?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Email bekommen. Ich habe allerdings beim Werber keine Email angegeben? War das ein Fehler?



Ich hatte per mail nachgefragt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2014)

Achso. Dann hoffe ich das die mir einen Brief zuschicken  Im Oktober zieh ich nämlich um


----------



## SofusCorn (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe die reservieren welche vor, wenn man die erste ausgabe kostenlos bekommen hat wegen der gewählten bezahlart


----------



## ride2befree (3. Juli 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Mail gab es keine .. Ich hatte mal dort angerufen und  die info damals erhalten, dass sie gerade fleißig am versenden sind. Einen Tag später war das Paket bei mir.
> Rucksack hat sich jetzt schon auf einigen touren bewährt, lediglich an der Größenanpassung habe ich noch mal etwas verstellt. In einer Woche geht es ins vinschgau, schade, dass der protektor nicht mehr rechtzeitig lieferbar sein wird .



welchen protektor hast du dir dazu bestellt?


----------



## limbokoenig (3. Juli 2014)

es gibt einen speziellen Protektor von Ergon. Nur ist der noch nirgends verfügbar. 

------------------------

Wenn man Bezahlung per Bankeinzug gewählt hat, erhält man dann die erste reguläre Ausgabe gratis oder bekommt man eine 13. Ausgabe gratis dazu?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich dazu zwei unterschiedliche Formulierungen gelesen habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. Juli 2014)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> es gibt einen speziellen Protektor von Ergon. Nur ist der noch nirgends verfügbar.
> 
> ,.




ich hab meinen am 9.4 bei bike components bestellt der Liefertermin wurde 3 mal verschoben morgen läuft er wieder aus bin schon gespannt spricht auf jedenfall nicht für die Firma ergon wen sie das nicht auf die reihe bekommen


----------



## limbokoenig (3. Juli 2014)

na dann hoffe ich mal dass das Ding verfügbar ist bis ich meinen Rucksack bekomme.


----------



## ne0vo (4. Juli 2014)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> es gibt einen speziellen Protektor von Ergon. Nur ist der noch nirgends verfügbar.



Laut bike-components kommt die nächste (oder erste?) Protektoren-Lieferung voraussichtlich am 08.08.2014 rein.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juli 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich hab meinen am 9.4 bei bike components bestellt der Liefertermin wurde 3 mal verschoben morgen läuft er wieder aus bin schon gespannt spricht auf jedenfall nicht für die Firma ergon wen sie das nicht auf die reihe bekommen


 von heute Hallo Herbert,die erwartete Lieferzeit für Ergon-BP100 Protektor für BA3 EVO-grau-universal hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 08.08.2014.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2014)

Laut Verlag kommen nun die nächsten Rucksäcke erst im Oktober....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewK (4. Juli 2014)

Also nix mehr mit Rucksack diesen Sommer... ist eh viel zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Abo am 25.4. abgeschlossen und der Rucksack wird heute oder Anfang nächster Woche verschickt.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juli 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> von heute Hallo Herbert,die erwartete Lieferzeit für Ergon-BP100 Protektor für BA3 EVO-grau-universal hat sich geändert auf voraussichtlich den 08.08.2014.




hab mal eine mail an Ergon geschrieben

Guten Tag, wir haben Anfang April dieses Jahres bei bike components den Protektor zu einem Ergon Rucksack bestellt. Seit April werden wir immer wieder vertröstet, daß der Protektor nicht lieferbar ist.
Heute wurde die Lieferung ein weiteres Mal auf den 8. August verschoben. 
Mittlerweile stelle ich mir die Frage, ob der Protektor überhaupt noch dieses Jahr geliefert wird. 
Man hat ja als Kunde schon mal Verständnis, wenn es Lieferengpässe gibt. Allerdings rechnet man nicht damit, daß man monatelang vertröstet wird.
Ersuche deshalb um Auskunft, welcher Protektor einer anderen Marke für den Ergon BA3 Evo aus paßt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Hedi (4. Juli 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich hab das Abo am 25.4. abgeschlossen und der Rucksack wird heute oder Anfang nächster Woche verschickt.



25.4 oder 25.6?


----------



## P4LL3R (4. Juli 2014)

25.4 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hedi (4. Juli 2014)

Argh dann werde ich mich wohl bist Herbst gedulden müssen, aber verständlich bei der Aktion.


----------



## Mais (6. Juli 2014)

Habe mir das Ding jetzt auch geordert. Bikebravos haben ja zumindest immer mal hübsche Bilder + Rucksack dazu ist top 
Wenn er da ist werd ich dann mit Frauchen ausmachen, wer ihn bekommt. Bei mir würde er einen Camelbak MULE ersetzen mit dem ich auch ganz zufrieden bin.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Juli 2014)

bis oktober warten? das wird echt quälerei...aber vielen dank für den super tip mit dem abo.


----------



## sorny (7. Juli 2014)

Laut Ergon wird der Protektor ab August lieferbar sein.


----------



## SofusCorn (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn man das erste Heft kostenlos bekommen hat, buchen die ja eh erst im nächsten Monat ab, wenn das eigentliche ABO beginnt und erst dann kann man die Prämie bekommen.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Juli 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wenn man das erste Heft kostenlos bekommen hat, buchen die ja eh erst im nächsten Monat ab, wenn das eigentliche ABO beginnt und erst dann kann man die Prämie bekommen.


 ich hab erst 2 monate nach beginn des abos bezahlt  und da hatte ich die premie schon ein monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conr0sen (7. Juli 2014)

Moin! 
Ich liebäugle schon lange mit dem Bike Abo und meine Freundin sucht schon eine Weile nach einem Bike Rucksack. Vom Volumen wäre er optimal. 
Allerdings ist sie nur 1,66 groß. Kann man den Rucksack mit der Größe auch noch fahren? Da er ja größenverstellbar ist? Oder macht das keinen Sinn?


----------



## SofusCorn (7. Juli 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich hab erst 2 monate nach beginn des abos bezahlt  und da hatte ich die premie schon ein monat


okay, die hatten dem werber bei mir einen Brief geschrieben, in dem Stand, dass die Prämie erst kommt, wenn abgebucht wurde.

@Conr0sen  S 155-175cm (XS-M), *L 170-195cm (S-XL). *Also theoretisch ist er ihr noch zu groß.


----------



## Conr0sen (7. Juli 2014)

Alles klar danke. Ich bestell ihn trotzdem mal. Vielleicht passt er ihr, oder ich verkauf ihn, oder ich benutz ihn


----------



## holgiduke (7. Juli 2014)

Wieso? Größe S sollte ihr optimal passen.


----------



## Conr0sen (7. Juli 2014)

S gibt es doch nicht zur Auswahl oder? Ich hab nur L gesehen


----------



## holgiduke (7. Juli 2014)

Kann ich dir jetzt leider gar nicht genau sagen, habe meinen schon seit 3 Monaten und brauchte sowieso Gr. L.


----------



## SofusCorn (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, gibt es nur in L. Jedenfalls stehts so auf der Seite und man kanns nirgens ändern. Ggf. könntest du denen aber eine E-Mail schreiben. Da bestände dann auf jeden Fall eine große Chance, dass der dann nicht ausverkauft ist.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Juli 2014)

das kam heute von ergon auf mein mail wegen des Protektors

Guten Tag,
wir können ihr Ärgernis verstehen allerdings ist dies tatsächlich auch unser Problem da wir als Entwickler und vertrieb selbst darauf warten.
Wir bitten vielmals um Verständnis.
Wir werden die Protektoren so schnell wie möglich ausliefern.
Leider gibt es kein Alternativprodukt das in den Rucksack passt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
best regards


----------



## Conr0sen (7. Juli 2014)

Jo ich habe das Ding trotzdem mal bestellt. Abo wollte ich eh, Rucksack kann man notfalls verkaufen oder ich benutze ihn. Mein Vaude Rucksack ist eh ein bisschen groß für die kleine Standartrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (8. Juli 2014)

Hab's auch mal abgeschlossen, allerdings mit der freeride. Bin gespannt, wann der Rucksack kommt.


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Mal eine Frage zum Volumen des Rucksacks. Ich würde ihn auch nutzen wollen wenn ich zum Fußballtraining fahre. Bekomme ich in dem Rucksack Fußballschuhe, Duschhandtuch, frische Unterbuxe und Duschgel ect. unter?

Finde das Angebot für 50 € schon ziemlich verlockend.


----------



## P4LL3R (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, geht sich aus, die Schuhe kannst du in die Protektorenfächer stecken


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Habe das Abo nun abgeschlossen. Mit dem schwarzen Rucksack. Ein wenig irritiert bin ich das beim schwarzen Rucksack nicht extra angegeben wird das es sich um ein 12 Monat-Abo handelt. Beim blauen allerdings. Naja wird schon klappen


----------



## _schwede (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, klappt schon.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juli 2014)

Nur werden die nächsten wohl erst in september ausgliefert...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Ist nicht so schlimm. Mein neues MTB kann ich auch erst Anfang September beim Händler ordern  SOlange muss ich mit meinem alten Esel (fast 20 Jahre alt) und nem Addidas Rucksack rumgurken.


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2014)

Heute einen Brief bekommen, da ist die Rede vom 30.7


----------



## Velo-X (12. Juli 2014)

Habe das Abo vor drei Wochen abgeschlossen.
Vor 2 Wochen kam die erste Gratisausgabe - gestern der Rucksack (allerdings habe ich den blauen bestellt).
Macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juli 2014)

der freundliche postmann hat mich glücklich gemacht... ich war ganz überrascht da ich nichts erwartet habe. sieht echt schick aus der blau schwarze.
*für alle die es noch nicht wussten:*
der rucksack ist von S - XL einstellbar!


----------



## _schwede (12. Juli 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> [...]
> *für alle die es noch nicht wussten:*
> der rucksack ist von S - XL einstellbar!



Davon ab gibt es aber noch zusätzlich 2 Größen M und L.
Meinen L habe ich inwzischen bei der Verstellung auf L eingestellt bei 177cm Körpergröße


----------



## Apnea (12. Juli 2014)

Meiner ist auch heute schon angekommen. Geile Sache. Ich hab ebenfalls den blauen genommen. Paßt sehr gut zum IXS Trail RS.


----------



## Mais (12. Juli 2014)

Meiner ist heute gekommen - nach ca. 1 Woche.
Den bekommt wohl mein Weibchen - ihr passt er (was selten ist) und ist groß genug. Ich hingegen werd mich nach etwas voluminöserem umschauen mit mehr Stauraum (22L), da die 15l des BA3 jetzt nicht so der riesen Fortschritt ggü. meinem Mule sind. Verarbeitung ist auf jeden Fall Top - die Einstellbarkeit findet man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht nochmal.


----------



## NewK (12. Juli 2014)

Aber Du hast ihn in blau bestellt, nehme ich an?!


----------



## Mais (12. Juli 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ihn in blau bestellt, nehme ich an?!



Jawohl in blau. Das Teil soll auch beim Wandern für die Regenjacke + bisschen Proviant genutzt werden auf Tagestouren. In den Bergen schaden grellere Farben nichts.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2014)

Mais schrieb:


> Meiner ist heute gekommen - nach ca. 1 Woche.
> Den bekommt wohl mein Weibchen - ihr passt er (was selten ist) und ist groß genug. Ich hingegen werd mich nach etwas voluminöserem umschauen mit mehr Stauraum (22L), da die 15l des BA3 jetzt nicht so der riesen Fortschritt ggü. meinem Mule sind. Verarbeitung ist auf jeden Fall Top - die Einstellbarkeit findet man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht nochmal.




war bei m ir genau so hab auch immer zuviel mit  daher hat ihm auch meine frau bekommen und ich habe mir den http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/new-fr-tour-team-30l genommen der hat genug platz für mein ganzes klump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (12. Juli 2014)

Ich verschleiße den Kram in Abständen, die es unwirtschaftlich machen viel Geld für einen Rucksack auszugeben. Deswegen jetzt so:
http://www.decathlon.de/rucksack-forclaz-22-air-id_8300760.html

Helm Notfalls an einen der Stockriemen, Trinkblasenfach vorhanden. Seht gut belüfteter Rücken - Preis ist unschlagbar.


----------



## _schwede (12. Juli 2014)

Mais schrieb:


> Ich verschleiße den Kram in Abständen, die es unwirtschaftlich machen viel Geld für einen Rucksack auszugeben. Deswegen jetzt so:
> http://www.decathlon.de/rucksack-forclaz-22-air-id_8300760.html
> 
> Helm Notfalls an einen der Stockriemen, Trinkblasenfach vorhanden. Seht gut belüfteter Rücken - Preis ist unschlagbar.


hat ein Kumpel zum Wandern/Ski, ist damit auch uneingeschränkt zufrieden. Leider keine Protektor Option
* Sehe gerade, er hat auch ein Einschubfach für Laptop/Trinkblase, da passt evtl auch ein Protektor wie der Ergon rein.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab vor 3-4 Wochen das Abo gmacht, am 1 Juli soll auch die erste Ausgabe losgeschickt worden sein, bisher nix gekommen, keine Bike, kein Rucksack und auch sonst keine Post....


----------



## _schwede (12. Juli 2014)

Hast mal beim Verlag angerufen?


----------



## Chillout_KA (12. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3-4 Wochen das Abo gmacht, am 1 Juli soll auch die erste Ausgabe losgeschickt worden sein, bisher nix gekommen, keine Bike, kein Rucksack und auch sonst keine Post....



Das ist komisch, da würde ich mal nachfragen. Hatte paar Tage nach bestellung die erste Ausgabe bekommen


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Hast mal beim Verlag angerufen?



schreib am Montag mal wieder ne Mail und wenns nicht klappt dann werd ich wohl anrufen müssen, aus Italien wirds sicher nicht billig...


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2014)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Das ist komisch, da würde ich mal nachfragen. Hatte paar Tage nach bestellung die erste Ausgabe bekommen



Muss nach Italien, normalerweise kommen alle Magazine aus DE innerhalb von ner Woche.


----------



## Maledivo (12. Juli 2014)

Apneat: 12133968 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner ist auch heute schon angekommen. Geile Sache. Ich hab ebenfalls den blauen genommen. Paßt sehr gut zum IXS Trail RS.


Genau, diese Kombination habe ich auch! Zusätzlich blaue Ergon Griffe .

Schaut cool aus


----------



## Mais (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nen Uvex IVO-CC... passt auch... ebenso zu den Klamotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juli 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Davon ab gibt es aber noch zusätzlich 2 Größen M und L.
> Meinen L habe ich inwzischen bei der Verstellung auf L eingestellt bei 177cm Körpergröße


weitere info für interessierte.
ich hab meine L rucksack jetzt auf xl bei 195cm eingestellt denke bei leuten jenseits von 200cm macht der rucksack wohl wenig sinn und könnte eher unbequem werden.
Laut Herstelleranleitung geht der angebotene L Rucksack von 170-195cm und der kleinere von 155-175cm.


----------



## supercollider (14. Juli 2014)

Hier auch. Der Blaue kam am Freitag.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)

supercollider schrieb:


> Hier auch. Der Blaue kam am Freitag.



Wann haste das Abo gmacht?


----------



## supercollider (14. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wann haste das Abo gmacht?



Am 4.7. Ging also recht flott...


----------



## SofusCorn (14. Juli 2014)

Hm, ich sehe schon, die blauen kriegt man schneller? Im Grunde können die ja, wenn die Lust haben irgendwann einfach sagen, den Rucksack gibt es nicht mehr auf Lager. Deswegen kriegt ihr stattdessen eine Alternative Prämie. Hoffentlich handhaben sie es nicht so.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)

Meiner ist auch unterwegs, wurde am 10ten losgeschickt, auch blau. Abo vor 2-3 wochen gmacht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flox77 (14. Juli 2014)

Mir dünkt ich habe was die Farbe angeht, die falsche Entscheidung getroffen bei der Bestellung


----------



## loschi (14. Juli 2014)

Naja blau finde ich etwas unpassend, da ist man in der Trikotwahl schon recht eingeschränkt.
Bin mal gespant wann meiner kommt.


----------



## Cicatrix (15. Juli 2014)

So mein Rucksack in Blau ist gestern gekommen, das Abo hatte ich Ende Juni abgeschlossen. Ging also doch etwas schneller als angekündigt.


----------



## Bikeste (15. Juli 2014)

Hi,
das Abo habe ich am 12.07.14 abgeschlossen und der Rucksack in blau ist dann Heute angekommen.


----------



## __x_cut__ (16. Juli 2014)

Blau, blau, blau...wir tragen schwarz jeden Tag, so lange es nichts dunkleres gibt!


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juli 2014)

seh schon die bilder vor mir... mountainbiker kehren zu ihren liebsten heim und weinen weil sie versehentlich den falschen rucksack aufgeschnallt haben und ihre frauen oder männer die bilder einer/ eines anderen im portemonnaie finden 

ich lass mir von muddi meinen namen einsticken, so wie in meine radlershorts...


----------



## Blackriver2006 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich habe am Montag Abend das Abo mit dem blauen Ergon Rucksack abgeschlossen. 

Heute konnte ich kaum meinen Augen trauen als DHL vor der Tür stand und mir den Rucksack übergab. 

Wow schnelle Lieferung, vielen Dank hierzu.


----------



## loschi (19. Juli 2014)

ich nehme an auch in blau oder?


----------



## Blackriver2006 (19. Juli 2014)

loschi schrieb:


> ich nehme an auch in blau oder?


Wie über dir bereits geschrieben auch in blau.


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Juli 2014)

habs jetzt auch mal versucht....in blau...erstes heft war nach 2 tagen da...hoffe rucksack kommt auch bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streicheltiger (22. Juli 2014)

Gestern Zeitschrift bestellt.
Rucksack Ba3 Evo in schwarz als Prämie, Bestätigung für das Abo war gestern im Postfach...
Mal sehen wann der Rucksack Ba3 Evo kommt?


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Juli 2014)

so rucksack (blau) heute erhalten, bin zufrieden mit dem ablauf


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Juli 2014)

-.-* die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## NewK (22. Juli 2014)

Wird man demnächst lauter Schlümpfe im Wald antreffen


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2014)

Der Ergonrucksack ist heute endlich gekommen und ich muss schon sagen, qualitativ ist ein Deuter auf nem ganz anderen Level, auch vom Design der Innentaschen. Ich hab im Werkzeugfach zwar mein Werzeug platz, aber das wars auch schon, beim Deuter passt da noch locker Lampen und ErsteHilfe Kit rein. Das Tragsistem vom Ergon ist hingen perfekt, der sitzt bombenfest aufm Rücken.


----------



## Styer (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Rucksack ist auch heute gekommen, muss boardi05 aber wiedersprechen. Hatte davor den deuter Air exp und finde die Aufteilung vom ergon sehr gut. Endlich ein fester Platz für die Pumpe, aidkit, Ersatz reifen und Werkzeug...das hatte beim deuter nie wirklich Platz und die fordere Tasche ist ohne Pumpe fast geplatzt. 

Auch der Hauptteil bietet deutlich mehr platz - bin top zufrieden!


----------



## Denyodp (27. Juli 2014)

Ich habe vor ca. 14 Tagen das Abo bestellt und den schwarzen Rucksack als Prämie gewählt. Inzwischen habe ich ein Schreiben erhalten in dem eindeutig steht das der Rucksack fürmich reserviert ist und ausgeliefert wird sobald das Abo bezahlt ist.


----------



## Flox77 (27. Juli 2014)

Die schreiben viel. Ich rechne diesen Sommer nicht mehr mit meinem schwarzen.


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juli 2014)

joa der stauraum ist befriedigend...das werkzeugfach find ich nen ticken zu klein, paar schen muss ich noch ins hauptfach stecken. Wenn ne trinkblase oder so reinkommt ist dann nicht mehr viel platz...jacke oder so müsste dann unten festgezogen werden. Da ich den ergon aber für kleine touren wollte ist er völlig ausreichend, für größeres nehm ich dann meinen deuter trans alpine mit 30L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (31. Juli 2014)

Die Abolaufzeit wurde jetzt auf 2 Jahre erhöht für den Ergon BA3 Evo. Da bin ich ja mal froh das ich letzte Woche noch ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Momentan steht beim schwarzem Modell "*Gilt für ein 2-Jahresabo.
Achtung: Zur Zeit leider vergriffen. Lieferbar ab Ende August"*


----------



## Chillout_KA (31. Juli 2014)

Bin echt mal gespannt wann wir den Rucksack dann in unseren Händen halten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NewK (31. Juli 2014)

Habe grade gestern nochmal angerufen... Ende August/Anfang September... so so 

Und wieder wurde ich doch wahrhaft gefragt, ob ich nicht den blauen... - Nein!


----------



## limbokoenig (31. Juli 2014)

wann hast du denn bestellt?

würde mich interessieren ob Ende August nur gilt wenn man jetzt ein abo abschließt oder ob das für alle gilt. 

Ich hab das Abo Mitte Juni abgeschlossen und irgendwann kam mal ein Brief on dem was von Ende Juli stand..


----------



## mogwai1904 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mich denn bei dem Abo werben? Wie sieht es mit Familienangehörigen im gleichen Haushalt (Frau) aus? Oder muss der Werber Abonent sein?
Ich finde den blauen Rucksack übrigens viel schöner...


Gesendet von meinem iPad


----------



## Chillout_KA (31. Juli 2014)

Ja gleicher Haushalt geht
Bei mir war die Freundin der Werber 
Werber muss kein Abo haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogwai1904 (31. Juli 2014)

Auch bei gleichem Nachnamen...?


Gesendet von meinem iPad


----------



## Blackriver2006 (31. Juli 2014)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Auch bei gleichem Nachnamen...?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad


Ja, auch bei gleichem Nachnamen


----------



## SofusCorn (31. Juli 2014)

Meinetwegen kann er später kommen, so lange nicht die "Nur so lange Vorrat reicht" Anmerkung nicht in die Tat umgesetzt wird.


----------



## frx_Bender (31. Juli 2014)

warten eigentlich alle noch auf ihren *schwarzen* Rucksack?? oder wartet jemand länger als 2 Wochen auf den blauen??
Habe den schwarzen bestellt...


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

Ich warte auch auch. Ich hab auch vergessen ab wann es meine Bike gibt. Warte schon sehnsüchtig.


----------



## Denyodp (31. Juli 2014)

Ich warte auf den schwarzen. Die nächste Bike ist die Ausgabe 09/14 und diese erscheint am 05.08.2014. Dies soll dann meine Gratisausgabe sein. Geld wurde noch nicht abgebucht.


----------



## NewK (31. Juli 2014)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> wann hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> würde mich interessieren ob Ende August nur gilt wenn man jetzt ein abo abschließt oder ob das für alle gilt.
> 
> Ich hab das Abo Mitte Juni abgeschlossen und irgendwann kam mal ein Brief on dem was von Ende Juli stand..


Habe ebenfalls Mitte Juni das Abbo abgeschlossen.
Es kann sein, dass die Erst-Besteller früher beliefert werden...


@Ecksofa 
Ich denke, dass der Verlag die schon noch liefert... so hat es sich zumindest mal angehört.


----------



## olm06 (2. August 2014)

Mein mule sowie deuter bike 1 Rucksäcke stehen jetzt als Staubfänger in der ecke 
Tragekomfor, Verarbeitung und Aufteilung sind top 
Was mir ein wenig stört keine separate Öffnung für den schlauch und den knappen platz für eine gefüllte 3 Liter blase


----------



## _schwede (2. August 2014)

olm06 schrieb:


> Mein mule sowie deuter bike 1 Rucksäcke stehen jetzt als Staubfänger in der ecke
> Tragekomfor, Verarbeitung und Aufteilung sind top
> Was mir ein wenig stört keine separate Öffnung für den schlauch und den knappen platz für eine gefüllte 3 Liter blase


Vor allem,wenn dort auch noch der Protektor steckt , sofern er in in 10 Jahren lieferbar ist


----------



## olm06 (3. August 2014)

Kurze frage wie bekommt ihr gescheit die regen Abdeckung fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2014)

olm06 schrieb:


> Kurze frage wie bekommt ihr gescheit die regen Abdeckung fest



Rauf und gut is, die zwei laschen werden am brustgurt eingehängt und es sitz perfekt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## olm06 (3. August 2014)

Sorry dass musst du mir mal zeigen


----------



## Blackriver2006 (3. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Rauf und gut is, die zwei laschen werden am brustgurt eingehängt und es sitz perfekt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Ich fädel die zwei Laschen immer durch den Hüftgurt


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Ich fädel die zwei Laschen immer durch den Hüftgurt



Ja, hüftgurt war gmeint, sorry. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Denyodp (4. August 2014)

Ich habe heute die erste Ausgabe meines Bike Abos bekommen. Geld wurde noch nicht abgebucht und der Rucksack ist auch noch nicht da. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

Ich hab noch keine Bike bekommen


----------



## -habicht- (4. August 2014)

Bike hab ich auch noch keine.. Dafür den Rucksack in blau  geiles Ding und geiles blau!!


----------



## Langundo (4. August 2014)

Meine Bike ist auch noch nicht da. Hab dort heute angerufen und die freundliche Dame will bei der Post nachforschen und schickt mir derweil ein 2. Exemplar zu


----------



## frx_Bender (4. August 2014)

Die Bike ist da.. Rucksack in schwarz, leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (4. August 2014)

Same here...will aber auch ums verrecken keinen blauen! Zur Not zum verkaufen vielleicht


----------



## Streicheltiger (4. August 2014)

Ich habe weder die Zeitschrift noch meinen schwarzen Rucksack...
Morgen warte ich noch ab, dann ruf ich mal an ;-(


----------



## hometrails (5. August 2014)

Frage in die Runde: Hat hier wirklich wer den Rucksack mit einem 1-Jahres-Abo? Habe mit dem DK Aboservice gesprochen, die meinten das gab es nie.


----------



## smart749 (5. August 2014)

moin-moin
hab mich gerade erst angemeldet...
(Vorstellung später)
habe auch ein Abo abgeschlossen per internet über 1 Jahr.
für den Zeitraum der laufzeit gibt es aber keine Bestätigung,Rucksack bekommen ,das Magazin kommt auch.
Wollte jetzt einen Bekannten werben für 1 Jahr geht nicht,angerufen hat es auch nocch NIE?? gegeben,würde meinen erstklassig reingelegt...
Arno


----------



## hometrails (5. August 2014)

Ich vermute auch, die haben sich da einfach vertan und sagen jetzt ggf., das gab es so nie. 130 EUR Rucksack zu nem 51,50 EUR Abo ist aber auch nen verdammt guter Deal. 

Die Formulierung mit der Kündigungsoption nach 12 Monaten steht aber trotzdem drinnen. Es kann ja auch sein hier denken einige, sie hätten ein 1-Jahres Abo, es sind aber 2 Jahre.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2014)

Beim blauen stand drunter, Laufzeit 1 Jahr. Mal nachguggn was auf der Rechnung steht, ansonsten gibs halt Post vom Anwalt und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart749 (5. August 2014)

hab gerade meine Unterlagen studiert,dort wird keine Laufzeit angegeben...
1 Jahr stand beim blauen und schwarzen drunter,jetzt aber steht 2 Jahre.
für ein Jahr gibt es den von Vaude.


----------



## Denyodp (5. August 2014)

Also beim blauen Stand eindeutig drunter "1-Jahres-Abo". 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vertragsbedingungen erhalten? Bin gerade mal meine Mails durchgegangen und habe keinerlei AGB´s oder sonstiges gefunden. Ich habe allerdings auch noch keine Rechnung erhalten und abgebucht wurde auch noch nix. Ich vermute das liegt daran das man eine Gratisausgabe erhält wenn man dem Lastschrifteinzugsverfahren zugestimmt hat.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2014)

Also jetzt wo ihr es sagt. Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes gelsen bzw gesehn und ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Des einzigen Vermerkt den ich finden konnte war das kleingedruckte auf der Homepage.


----------



## smart749 (5. August 2014)

Keinerlei Vertragsbedingungen,im "Guten Glauben"für 1 Jahr abgeschlossen in Wirklichkeit aber wahrscheinlich für 2 Jahre oder gar noch länger??


----------



## EmHaTe (5. August 2014)

Auszug aus der Mail, welche nach Online-Bestellung versandt wurde:

_*Abonnement-Daten

Ihre Bestellung: BIKE - Leserwerbung
Zum Preis von: € 51,50
Gewähltes Geschenk: Ergon-Rucksack BA3 EVO (blau) 

Gewählter Abostart ab: Ausgabe 09/2014 - Versandtermin: 30.07.2014 
Besondere Bemerkungen: keine*_

Die erste Ausgabe war gestern im Briefkasten und die Rechnung kam heute per Mail.
Auszug aus der Rechnung:

_*Zeitschrift	 von/bis	 Ausgabe	 AboPreis	 Eur

1 BIKE		 09/2014 - 08/2015	   51,50	  51,50

(Liefer-/Leistungszeitraum: 5.8.2014 - 10.7.2015)*
_
Also ist doch alles Nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Denyodp (5. August 2014)

Die Frage ist ob du zu 07/2015 kündigen kannst, oder nicht.


----------



## EmHaTe (5. August 2014)

Nun ja, bezahlt wird das, was auch bestellt wurde und bestellt wurde ein Jahr BIKE mit Rucksack als Prämie für den Werber.

Im Umkehrschluss hat der Verlag auch keinen Nachweis über eine längere Liefervereinbarung.

Sobald der Rucksack geliefert und der Betrag abgebucht worden ist, wird das Abo "..zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt, spätestens aber nach Erhalt der zwölften Ausgabe + Gratisausgabe (Bankeinzug).." gekündigt und gleichzeitig die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen.

Bei Problemen werde ich mit meiner Rechtsschutz-Versicherung sprechen..


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2014)

Niemand hat was zu verschenken, auch nicht so ein großer Verlag/Zeitschrift wie die BIKE.

Laut Homepage muss man die Bike 2 Jahre abonnieren um den Ergon BA3 zu bekommen.







*24 Monate* x 4,90 (Einzelheft) bzw. *4,29 Euro/Abo* = 102,96 Eu für Zeitschrift und Rucksack.
Zeitschrift schmeisst man eh nach einer gewissen Zeit in Müll. Die Herstellungskosten der Zeitschrift sind in den Auflagszahlen ziemlich gering. Also hat man im Endeffekt eh den Rucksack gekauft. Die BIKE geht davon aus, dass der Abonnent vielleicht auch mal die Kündigung des Abos vergisst, da verlängert sich das Abo ja nochmal um 1 Jahr, macht dann nochmal (12x 4,29 Eu).

Ich hab mir den Rucksack in einem Online-Shop bestellt, ohne mir eine Platte um Kündigung der Zeitschrift machen zu müssen...


----------



## EmHaTe (5. August 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade nochmals die AGB's des Verlages zu Gemüte geführt.

Bestellt wurde nachweislich das Produkt "_BIKE - Leserwerbung, zum Preis von: € 51,50, Gewähltes Geschenk: Ergon-Rucksack BA3 EVO (blau)_"

Diese verbindliche Bestellung wurde vom Verlag einen Tag später per Mail angenommen, wodurch der Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Der Ablauf entspricht genau den AGB's des Verlages.

Weitere Vereinbarungen zum "Produktumfang" wurden nicht getroffen, also kann (und wird) der Verlag auch keine weiteren Forderungen geltend machen.

Nochmals für alle zum Nachlesen:

*Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen des Delius Klasing 
Verlags für Waren- und Abonnementverträge *
_
...

II. Zustandekommen der Verträge

(1) Sie können uns Ihre Bestellung zum Bezug eines Verlagsprodukts schriftlich, 
per Email, telefonisch oder online (z.B. über unseren Online-Shop) übermitteln._
_(2) Die Zusendung bzw. elektronische Übermittlung Ihrer Bestellung stellt ein 
verbindliches Angebot zum Abschluss des entsprechenden Vertrags dar.
(3) Wir werden Ihnen nach Abgabe Ihrer Bestellung eine Bestätigung über deren 
Eingang bei uns übermitteln. Durch diese Bestätigung kommt noch kein Vertrag 
zustande.
(4) Der Vertrag kommt mit ausdrücklicher Annahme durch den Verlag spätestens _
_aber durch Absendung des bestellten Produktes zustande. Bei einer telefonischen
Bestellung kommt der Vertrag bereits im Rahmen des jeweiligen Gesprächs 
zustand, soweit Sie im Rahmen des Gesprächs eine verbindliche Bestellung 
aufgeben und wir diese annehmen. 

...

IV. Preise und Zahlungsmodalitäten
_
_(1) Es gelten die zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung auf den jeweiligen 
Bestellformularen ausgewiesenen Preise des Verlages._

...


_*
*_
Edit: Natürlich darf man mir für meine 51,50 € aber auch gerne zwei Jahre lang BIKE-Ausgaben (+ Rucksack) zusenden..

Also locker bleiben, das ganze passt schon..
Das Angebot ist halt jetzt weg und die Dame von der Hotline wird nen' Teufel tun und sich auf Heulen und Zähneklappern der Kunden, _"..warum man vor ner' Woche noch und überhaupt.."_ einlassen, da sagt  man halt "Das hamwer nicht und gabs auch nicht.."


----------



## _schwede (5. August 2014)

Volle Zustimmung zu der Aussage von emhate. Vermutlich gab es die erste Ladung Rucksäcke recht günstig für den Verlag, bis man dann den großen Ansturm mitbekommen hat war es bereits zu spät und jetzt wurde korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (5. August 2014)

Dann habt ihr einfach auch mal Glück gehabt.  Passt doch! Konnte mir schon denken, dass die Dame einfach nichts davon wissen will. 

Aber selbst mit 2 Jahren ist das noch nen super Deal, wenn man eh überlegt den Rucksack kaufen zu wollen. Und was das Abo angeht: Nach dem Abschluss einfach direkt kündigen, dann vergisst man es auch nicht.


----------



## SofusCorn (6. August 2014)

Hm, auch wenn da jetzt 2 Jahresabo auf deren Seite steht, es wird immer noch der Preis für ein 1 Jahresabo a 12 Zeitschriften für 51,50 € in der Beschreibung zu dem Angebot angegeben. Wenn man dann trotzdem erst nach 2 Jahren kündigen kann, also 103 € insgesamt zahlen muss, finde ich die ganze Seite ziemlich unseriös.

Vorher stand da definitiv 1 Jahr. In meinen E-Mails steht leider nichts von der Abolaufzeit. Hab mittlerweile das 2. Magazin bekommen, aber es wurde noch nichts abgebucht.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Die angegebene Abo Laufzeit wurde erst vor kurzem auf 2 Jahre verlängert. Vorher stand unter dem blauen Rucksack 1 Jahr Abo Laufzeit, unter dem schwarzen wurden keinerlei Angaben gemacht.

Was mich ein klein wenig stutzig macht ist die Tatsache das ich nach Abschluss des Abos keinerlei Infos bzgl. der Laufzeit vom Verlag bekommen habe. Keine AGB´s oder sonstiges.

Dennoch gehe ich gefühlsmäßig davon aus das der Verlag den "Ansturm" auf das 1-Jahres-Abo mit dem Rucksack ein wenig unterschätzt hat. Oder das der Verlag eine bestimmte Stückzahl der Rucksäcke sehr günstig erhalten hat. Vielleicht wollte Ergon das Teil irgendwie pushen. Jetzt ist diese Charge leer und der Verlag hat für Neuabschlüsse die Laufzeit auf 2 Jahre geändert.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2014)

Hab gerade na Mail an den Verlag geschickt, bezüglich automatische Verlängerung nach der Mindestlaufzeit und nun wurde mir einfach ein 2 Jahresabo angedreht.

Von der KK wurde nur der Betrag für 1 Jahr abgebucht, hab nun nochmal ne Mail geschrieben, ich sehs aber schon kommen, dass der Anwalt das ganze übernimmt. Die PrepaidKK wollt ich eh gegen Ende des Jahres tauschen, ich hoff nur die buchen bis dahin nicht noch was ab.


----------



## Hillside (6. August 2014)

Hat jemand einen Screenshot vom alten Angebot? Ich hab' das auch gemacht, den schwarzen Rucksack schon relativ früh erhalten, aber in der Bestätigung steht auch wenig.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Wann hast du denn das Abo abgeschlossen?

Das mit dem Screenshot ist ne gute Idee. Wenn da jemand nen aussagekräftigen gemacht hat wäre es toll diesen hier zu posten.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2014)

Ich hab am 27 Juni gemacht, blauen Rucksack und darunter stand da auch 1 Jahr. Hab dem Verlag auch zurückgeschrieben dass das da 1 Jahr stand und nicht zwei, mal guggn was da nun als AW kommt. 

Ne Mail wie EmHaTe hab ich nicht bekommen, screenshot hab ich leider auch nicht gemacht, konnte ja nicht wissen dass da noch so n chaos rauskommt.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Schau dir deine Mails nochmal genau an. Ich hatte die von EmHaTe auch erst überlesen.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Schau dir deine Mails nochmal genau an. Ich hatte die von EmHaTe auch erst überlesen.



Jup, gfunden, am 25 Juni ist die gekommen. Mal guggn wann die Mail bzw. Brief mit der Rechnung kommt, da wird dann wohl drinnen stehn von wann bis wann das Abo geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

ich vermute da wird auch nix drin stehen. Aus der hier im Thread "zitierten Rechnung" geht lediglich hervor für welchen Zeitraum des Heftbezug die ausgestellte Rechnung und der Rechnungsbetrag ist. Man kann nicht herauslesen ob es sich um ein 1-Jahres oder 2-Jahres Abo handelt.

Ich selber warte einfach ab bis Rucksack und Rechnung da sind. Danach wird zum Ablauf des ersten Bezugjahres gekündigt mit dem Hinweis das bei Abo Abschluss auf der Homepage ein 1-Jahres Abo beworben wurde. Wenn die sich dann irgendwie herausreden wollen muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Noch sehe ich das aber entspannt.


----------



## -habicht- (6. August 2014)

Bei mir steht in der e-mail auch klar: 
Ihre Bestellung: Bike Leserwerbung
Zum Preis von: 65Euro (Schweiz)
Gewähltes Geschenk: Ergon-Rucksack BA3 EVO
Gewählter Abostart:
Besondere Bemerkungen: keine  

Meiner Meinung nach müsste ansonsten spätestens bei besondere Bemerkungen irgendwas über einen Zweijahres-Vertrag stehen. Also ruhig Blut passt schon


----------



## Hillside (6. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das Abo abgeschlossen?
> 
> Das mit dem Screenshot ist ne gute Idee. Wenn da jemand nen aussagekräftigen gemacht hat wäre es toll diesen hier zu posten.



Ich hab's am 5.6. abgeschlossen.


----------



## Velo-X (6. August 2014)

Ich habe den Blauen (bereits erhalten).
Vielleicht hilft das weiter:


----------



## EmHaTe (6. August 2014)

Also, damit dürfte sich das Thema erledigt haben..

Besten Dank !


----------



## tf1971 (6. August 2014)

Mist, gerade geschaut; jetzt steht explizit: Gilt für 2 Jahre Abo-Laufzeit! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

@Velo-X
Besten Dank für die Screenies 

Ich denke auch das das Thema damit erledigt ist. Auch für die die den schwarzen Rucksack bestellt haben. Wenn beim Blauen 1 Jahr steht und beim Schwarzen direkt daneben nix, wird man doch davon ausgehen können das es sich ebenfalls um ein 1-Jahres-Abbo handelt.


----------



## Apnea (6. August 2014)

Ich habe folgende Aussage bzgl. der Laufzeiten per Email erhalten. Bei einem Abschluss des Abos für einen selbst gelten zwei Jahre, bei einem werbe-Abo ein Jahr. Ich hab die Freeride für drei Jahre abonniert, und dafür den Rucksack bekommen. Farbe war egal.


Edit: Mein Abo läuft drei Jahre. War ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Okay, dann passt doch alles. Ich habe ein Werbe-Abo abgeschlossen. Meine Frau hat mich geworben. Ich bekomme die Hefte für 1 Jahr und bezahle 51,50 € und meine Frau bekommt als "Werber" den Rucksack. Hoffentlich gibt sie ihn mir dann auch


----------



## SofusCorn (6. August 2014)

Gut, dann hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal, dass sie sahen, dass das Abo so gut ankam und deswegen noch mehr Rucksäcke geordert haben, nur dass sie dieses Mal den doppelten Preis zahlen mussten und deswegen das Ganze jetzt nur noch als 2-Jahresabo anbieten.


----------



## EmHaTe (6. August 2014)

Apnea schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Aussage bzgl. der Laufzeiten per Email erhalten. Bei einem Abschluss des Abos für einen selbst gelten zwei Jahre, bei einem werbe-Abo ein Jahr.



Kannst Du bitte einen Screenshot von der Mail hier posten (mit der Druck-Taste den Shot machen und dann z.B. in Paint einfügen, kannst auch Name etc. unkenntlich machen) ?

Dann haben wir es alle offiziell vom Verlag sozusagen..


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Meine Frau (Werberin) hat heute Post vom Verlag bekommen. Gerade aus dem Briefkasten geholt.



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> Die Lieferung unseres Geschenks, 1 Ergon-Rucksack BA3 EVO (schwarz), steht noch aus.
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch ganz gut an.


----------



## frx_Bender (6. August 2014)

Mein Werber hat auch Post bekommen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ***
wir freuen uns ..[bla bla].. Die für Sie reservierte Werbeprämie, Ergon-Rucksack BA3 EVO (schwarz) werden wi sofort nach Eingang der Abozahlung an Sie versenden. .."

Hört sich gut an..


----------



## Chillout_KA (6. August 2014)

Habt ihr neu abgeschlossen oder ist das schon ein weiterer Brief?  Mein werber bekam nur am anfang ein brief das es ab ende juli wieder Rucksäcke geben soll...seid dem nichts mehr...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (6. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ich habe den Blauen (bereits erhalten).
> Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
> Anhang anzeigen 311207Anhang anzeigen 311208


Von wann ist denn der Screenshot? Heute 12.32 Uhr? Da stand dann aber sicher 2 Jahre. Oder hast du echt zufälligerweise vor einiger Zeit den Screenshot gemacht?


----------



## Velo-X (6. August 2014)

Der Screenshot ist schon älter - ich glaube vom Mai!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (6. August 2014)

Insgesamt haben zwei weitere Kumpels das gleiche Abo abgeschlossen (jeweils von ihren Frauen geworben) - es war immer eine Mindestlaufzeit von 1 Jahr angegeben.
Sind jetzt wohl 2 Jahre.


----------



## NewK (6. August 2014)

Er ist da 
Bestellt am 13.06.2014.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Schön wäre zu wissen in welcher Farbe  ?


----------



## NewK (6. August 2014)

In SCHWARZ... NATÜRLICH


----------



## Chillout_KA (6. August 2014)

Wurde das Geld auch schon abgebucht?


----------



## NewK (6. August 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Apnea (6. August 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte einen Screenshot von der Mail hier posten (mit der Druck-Taste den Shot machen und dann z.B. in Paint einfügen, kannst auch Name etc. unkenntlich machen) ?
> 
> Dann haben wir es alle offiziell vom Verlag sozusagen..




Hi. Ich hab hier im Moment nur mein Tablet. Daher, der Einfachheit halber, schonmal der Wortlaut der Mail. Datum war der 30.06. 

"Sehr geehrter Herr *******,


vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. FREERIDE erscheint 4x im Jahr zum derzeit gültigen Bezugspreis von 21,00 EUR. Den von Ihnen gewünschten Rucksack Ergon BA3 Evo bieten wir bei BIKE für Freundschaftswerbung an oder für ein Eigenabo mit einer Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren, da dieser Rucksack einen Wert von 129,95 EUR (UVP) hat.


Gerne gehen wir auf Ihren Vorschlag ein und bieten Ihnen an, FREERIDE zum jeweils gültigen Jahresbezugspreis *für mindestens 3 Jahre* im Abo  zu beziehen.


Wir sind gespannt, wie Sie sich entscheiden und freuen uns auf Ihre Bestellung.


Freundliche Grüße aus Bielefeld


----------



## OmegaApex (6. August 2014)

Ich habe das Abo am 09.07.2014 mit dem Ergon BA3 Evo (Schwarz) bestellt.
Gestern kam das erste Heft. Geld wurde noch nicht abgebucht und heute diesen Brief erhalten:


----------



## SofusCorn (6. August 2014)

Oh aus Bielefeld. Vll hole ich mir den Rucksack einfach persönlich ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2014)

Hab gestern dann nochmal ne Mail bekommen,

Das Abo läuft nach der Mindestlaufzeit automatisch ab, Kündigungsfrist wurde mir leider keine genannt, hab deshalb auch gleich gekündigt.

Heute kam ne Mail, blabla sehr schade gekündigt, bla bla, Letzte Ausgabe die Sie bekommen ist 08/2015. 

Also genau 1 Jahr. 

Rein von der Art wie aber auf Mails geantwortet wird, muss ich schon sagen, dass es n sehr unfreundlicher Verein ist, da bin ich von anderen deutschen Magazinen besseres gewohnt.


----------



## holgiduke (7. August 2014)

Kann ich mit der Unfreundlichkeit so nicht bestätigen. Abo abgeschlossen im April für 1 Jahr, am 05.08. gekündigt zum Ablauf des Bezugsjahres Mai 2015, heute Bestätigung bekommen. Laufzeit also wie damals angegeben 1 Jahr, Bestätigungsschreiben war freundlich formuliert mit einem Angebot, das Abo doch noch zu verlängern.

Habe so einen super Rucksack im Wert von über 100€ für 51,50€ bekommen und dazu noch 13 x die bike. Was will man mehr?


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Kann ich mit der Unfreundlichkeit so nicht bestätigen. Abo abgeschlossen im April für 1 Jahr, am 05.08. gekündigt zum Ablauf des Bezugsjahres Mai 2015, heute Bestätigung bekommen. Laufzeit also wie damals angegeben 1 Jahr, Bestätigungsschreiben war freundlich formuliert mit einem Angebot, das Abo doch noch zu verlängern.
> 
> Habe so einen super Rucksack im Wert von über 100€ für 51,50€ bekommen und dazu noch 13 x die bike. Was will man mehr?


Wo hast du am 05.08. noch das 1-Jahres-Angebot gefunden?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Wo hast du am 05.08. noch das 1-Jahres-Angebot gefunden?



Abo hat er im April gmacht, gekündigt hat er am 05.08


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2014)

Aaaachso. Sorry. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.


----------



## Apnea (7. August 2014)

Meine Kontaktperson war auch sehr freundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (7. August 2014)

Kurze Info zum BP100 Protector:
Hallo Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir bedauern die Situation sehr und haben volles Verständnis für Ihre Unzufriedenheit. Auch wir sind von unserem Lieferanten sehr enttäuscht. Leider können wir Ihnen nach wie vor kein verbindliches Lieferdatum nennen. Ich bitte um Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

best regards


----------



## __x_cut__ (7. August 2014)

Aus was besteht denn so ein Protektor? Kann man sowas evtl Selber bauen? Im Prinzip eine stabile platte, die möglichst leicht ist...


----------



## _schwede (7. August 2014)

Hab schon über legt bei Polo oder Louis vorbei zu schauen


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Aus was besteht denn so ein Protektor? Kann man sowas evtl Selber bauen? Im Prinzip eine stabile platte, die möglichst leicht ist...


Der Protektor ist vorgeformt wie man dem Bild entnehmen kann. Ich denke das wird SAStec sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2014)

Der Protektor vom Deuter Attack passt leider nicht rein, habs grad probiert, der is zu breit und zu lang


----------



## _schwede (7. August 2014)

Musst halt was abschneiden


----------



## NewK (8. August 2014)

So, nachdem ich nun den Rucksack erhalten habe, gleich mal gekündigt:





...ja, vielleicht 
Und... geworben habe ich mich selbst


----------



## EmHaTe (8. August 2014)

Ich werde nach Erhalt des Rucksacks auch mal Nachfragen, aber soweit ich weiss, ist Kündigen bei _diesem_ Abo nicht mal erforderlich..


----------



## Hillside (9. August 2014)

Meine Ansprechpartner waren sehr freundlich. Ich habe den Rucksack auch relativ schnell erhalten.

Der Rucksack ist übrigens ein Auslaufmodell, weil Ergon dem BA3 Evo jetzt ein eigenes Fach für den Protektor spendiert. Schade, dass der Protektor immer noch nicht lieferbar ist - das war für mich eigentlich der Hauptgrund für den Rucksack. Hat da jemand Neuigkeiten?


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2014)

also wir warten jetzt seit 9.4 auf den Protektor der 4 liefer Termin von *BC* war der 8.8 hab noch nix gehört nehme aber an das am Montag ein neuer Termin kommt

werde dann mal Ergon anschreiben ob ich ihnen den Rucksack zurückschicken kann den ich finde das ehrlich gesagt etwas Mühsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (9. August 2014)

Herbert, schau mal etwas weiter oben, ich habe die Woche mit ergon rti gemailt und die mail gepostet. Sie können leider keinen Liefertermin nennen.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Herbert, schau mal etwas weiter oben, ich habe die Woche mit ergon rti gemailt und die mail gepostet. Sie können leider keinen Liefertermin nennen.


hab ich gesehen die gleiche blabla antwort habe ich vor einem Monat bekommen


----------



## hugolost (9. August 2014)

Ich hab den Ergon auch mit dem Abo seit ende Juni.  

Vorher hatte ich ein Evoc FR Trail und im vergleich ist der Ergon mist. Die Fachaufteilung ist mist beim Ergon, alle riemen sind schwergängiger und der Evoc sitzt auch noch besser.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2014)

hugolost schrieb:


> Ich hab den Ergon auch mit dem Abo seit ende Juni.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein Evoc FR Trail und im vergleich ist der Ergon mist. Die Fachaufteilung ist mist beim Ergon, alle riemen sind schwergängiger und der Evoc sitzt auch noch besser.


kommt drauf an wem du fragst ich fahre Evoc meine frau hat jetzt den Ergon wir sind beide zufrieden mir war der Ergon einfach zu klein ich schleppe zuviel zeug mit aber vom tragekonfort hab ich ihm sogar besser empfunde wie den Evoc 

lg


----------



## Velo-X (9. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Meine Ansprechpartner waren sehr freundlich. Ich habe den Rucksack auch relativ schnell erhalten.
> 
> Der Rucksack ist übrigens ein Auslaufmodell, weil Ergon dem BA3 Evo jetzt ein eigenes Fach für den Protektor spendiert. Schade, dass der Protektor immer noch nicht lieferbar ist - das war für mich eigentlich der Hauptgrund für den Rucksack. Hat da jemand Neuigkeiten?



Auslaufmodell?
Ich habe meinen blauen BA3 EVO ja schon erhalten - 1 Fach für den Protektor +! 1 Fach für die Trinkblase.
Hast Du einen anderen erhalten?


----------



## Hillside (9. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Auslaufmodell?
> Ich habe meinen blauen BA3 EVO ja schon erhalten - 1 Fach für den Protektor +! 1 Fach für die Trinkblase.
> Hast Du einen anderen erhalten?



Danke. Da habe ich mich geirrt. Das Fach vor dem Fach mit dem Klettverschluss soll dann wohl für die Trinkblase sein. Da der Protektor ja noch nicht da ist, ist alles noch ein wenig Wunschdenken.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. August 2014)

wie erwartet

die erwartete Lieferzeit für Ergon-BP100 Protektor für BA3 EVO-grau-universal ist zurzeit leider unbekannt. Sobald wir einen genaueren Liefertermin kennen, werden wir Dich umgehend informieren.


----------



## hugolost (11. August 2014)

Also wird der Rucksack den es inkl. Protektor gibt auch nicht Lieferbar sein.


----------



## SofusCorn (11. August 2014)

Hm, seit einer Woche das zweite Heft, noch nichts wurde abgebucht und kein Rucksack da.
Brief vom 24.06.14: "Die Nachlieferung wird ca. am 30.06.2014 bei uns eintreffen"
Die wollen sich wohl das Porto sparen und informieren einen deswegen nur 1x über den aktuellen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (11. August 2014)

Die Verfügbarkeit der Protektoren verzögert sich wohl auf KW 42. Das ist wirklich unschön.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. August 2014)

antwort von ergon

Guten Tag ,
Ich kann verstehen das Sie sehr verärgert sind in Bezug auf den Protektor.
Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Händler bei dem Sie den Protektor bestellt haben wir können Ihnen das Geld leider nicht zurückerstatten, da wir vom Händler einen anderen Betrag dafür bekommen als der Händler von ihnen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


schreiben an den Verlag

Guten Tag,
ich habe beim Abschluß des Abos am 01.04.2014 den Protektorrucksack Ergon
BA3 EVO mitbestellt. Kurz darauf habe ich den Protektor für diesen Rucksack
bestellt.
Seit Anfang April wurde der Liefertermin für den Protektor jeweils monatlich
um ein Monat verschoben. Vor ein paar Tagen wurde der Liefertermin nun auf
unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
Ich habe den Rucksack eigentlich deshalb mitbestellt, weil es eben ein
Protektorrucksack ist. Wenn jedoch der Protektor dazu nicht lieferbar ist
und anscheinend auch in absehbarer
Zeit bzw. anscheinend gar nicht lieferbar ist, ist der Rucksack jedoch
wertlos für mich.
Ergon ist nicht bereit, den Rucksack zurückzunehmen (siehe Mail unten) und
verweist darauf, daß der Verkäufer für Reklamationen zuständig ist.
Ich möchte den Rucksack nun zurückgeben und den Kaufpreis rückerstattet
bekommen, da ich nicht bereit bin, nun noch weiter monatelang auf den
Protektor zu warten.
Ersuche um Vorschlag bezüglich der weiteren Vorgehensweise.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen



bin schon gespannt auf die antwort

lg


----------



## porszivo (12. August 2014)

Ich bin mir sicher die nehmen den zurück, du bekommst auch bestimmt dein Geld wieder zurück, ich mein, der Rucksack war ja ein Geschenk, über die Zahlung von 0 EUR kannst du dich also schon mal freuen .
Oder hast du ein anderes Abo als die meisten hier abgeschlossen (sry bin grad nicht in der Stimmung alles hier nochmal nach deinen Beitragen zu durchforsten)?

Ich bin aber auf eine Reaktion gespannt, allerdings glaub ich wirklich nicht das dabei was Positives raus kommt.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. August 2014)

50.-


----------



## alf2013 (12. August 2014)

ich hab meinen Rucksack vor ein paar tagen bekommen. ist einer ohne Protektor. hätt ich jetzt aber auch nicht anders angenommen.

bin von dem ding schwer begeistert. ist auch schon anderweitig verwendet worden. nämlich fürs klettersteiggehen. taug mir, das teil ...


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. August 2014)

hallo, 
von dem protektor scheint es genau so viele zu geben dass man das enduro team von canyon und die verschiedenen stände bei ausstellungen damit ausstatten kann... 

das teil ist doch eigentlich nur ne styro platte, oder ? kann man dann nicht in das rucksackfach nen protektor von ner anderen marke reintun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (14. August 2014)

Welche Trinkblase habt ihr eigentlich in Verwendung? Die von Ergon oder passen auch andere (günstigere) 3L-Blasen rein?


----------



## astmonster3000 (14. August 2014)

hab ne 2l blase von decathlon für 10€ drin, glaube aber die 3l version könnte zu lang sein


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2014)

Also ich hatte eine 3 liter blase drin


----------



## NewK (14. August 2014)

Die von Decathlon?
Wie klappt das mit dem Einhängen?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2014)

Nein ich bin heut und morgen noch mit der fam. Im bikepark kann dir morgen am abend schauen welche das war

Lg


----------



## astmonster3000 (14. August 2014)

bei der decathlon blase musste ich einen der stege am plastikverschluss mit dem seitenschneider raustrennen um den clip durchzubekommen, ansonsten garkein problem. schlauch ist nicht abnehmbar aber sonst ist die blase völlig ausreichend


----------



## _schwede (17. August 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 50.-


Leider nicht, die 50 € hat derjenige gezahlt, der das abo erstanden hat. Der Rucksack ist/ war ein Geschenk für den Werber , also 0€.
Ich hätte in der E-Mail eher darauf bestanden, das die Geschichte mit dem nicht lieferbaren Protektor in der bike erscheint... Probleme mit Lieferanten hin oder her, ergon muss das teil halt von der page nehmen, wenn sie es nicht verfügbar griegen


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

Hallo,
wir stimmen Ihnen zu, dass wir für Sie in Bezug auf den Rucksack Ihr Ansprechpartner sind.
Allerdings haben wir unsere Leistung ja wie vereinbart erbracht und der Rucksack weist weder Mängel auf, noch wurde er nicht ausgeliefert.
Sie möchten den Rucksack reklamieren, weil Ihnen ein Teil fehlt, das ein anderer Händler Ihnen nicht liefern kann.
So sehr wir auch auf Ihrer Seite sind und Sie vollstens verstehen können, weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir für dieses Problem nicht verantwortlich sind. Für alle Zusätze oder Erweiterungen, die Sie sich zulegen möchten, und die Sie nicht über uns erwerben, ist der andere Händler zuständig.
Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis!
Herzliche Grüße


hab mir eh nicht viel erwartet war nur etwas verärgert


----------



## __x_cut__ (17. August 2014)

Aber schon irgendwie nachvollziehbar...Verkauf das ding halt bei eBay, sind locker 100EUR drin


----------



## _schwede (17. August 2014)

Ärger über ergon kann ich ja voll verstehen, über den Verlag allerdings eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Die von Decathlon?



bei mir war es ein Hydrapack


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

_schwede schrieb:


> Ärger über ergon kann ich ja voll verstehen, über den Verlag allerdings eher weniger.


keine sorge die bekommen die antwort vom Verlag bin schon gespannt was sie jetzt sagen


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Aber schon irgendwie nachvollziehbar...Verkauf das ding halt bei eBay, sind locker 100EUR drin


nach 5 Monaten in gebrauch glaub ich nicht mehr


----------



## __x_cut__ (17. August 2014)

Ne, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## SofusCorn (17. August 2014)

Ich wäre schockiert, wenn sie anders reagiert hätten...


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

ich werde auch mal ein mail an die Bike Redaktion schreiben dann warte ich noch ein wenig auf den Protektor und wen nicht bekommt meine frau einen Evoc und fertig

finde es nur schade das man als kunde so verarscht wird


----------



## hugolost (17. August 2014)

Kommt bestimmt im Modelljahr 2015. Wobei auf der Eurobike dann ein neuer Rucksack vorgstellt wird und somit für den es den BP100 nicht mehr gibt weil er in den neuen Rucksack nicht passt.


----------



## _schwede (17. August 2014)

Dann wird der Rucksack mit Exkrementen gefüllt und bei ergon vor der Tür angezündet 
Die 50 € ist mir die Aktion dann wert


----------



## NewK (18. August 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> bei mir war es ein Hydrapack


Hm, die kostet in der 3L-Version auch schon 30 EUR. Aber danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2014)

antwort Ergon keiner zuständig ich werde da mal weiter dranbleiben den das kann es ja nicht sein zwischen zeitlich habe ich die Bestellung für den Protektor storniert und meiner frau einen Evoc bestellt

Hallo ,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Leider können wir den Rucksack nicht annehmen, da Sie diesen nicht bei uns erworben haben. Da wir der Distributor für den deutschen Markt sind, dürfen wir Grundsätzlich nicht an den Endverbraucher Ware versenden. Wenn der Händler die Reklamation abgelehnt hat, haben wir leider keinen Einfluss darauf. Ganz besonders wenn kein Reklamationsgrund vorliegt.
Ich bitte um Ihr Verständnis.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
best regards


----------



## astmonster3000 (18. August 2014)

habe bezüglich des protektors eine mail an ergon geschickt, über deren kontaktformular!
ich warte jetzt eine woche und habe noch immer keine antwort bekommen

was haltet ihr von sowas, größe s http://www.revzilla.com/product/alpinestars-rc-back-protector

entspricht in etwa der größe vom ergon protektor http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/bp100


----------



## SofusCorn (18. August 2014)

@herbert2010 
Was willst du eigentlich erreichen? Das sowohl Ergon als auch Delius den Rucksack nicht zurücknehmen, ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Delius hätte vielleicht aus Kulanz von dem Abo zurücktreten können, aber es ist genauso ihr gutes Recht daran festzuhalten. Ergon ist der Hersteller, nicht der Verkäufer. Wieso sollten die dir Geld für den Rucksack geben? Das der Protektor Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, ist bitter, aber wohl generell ein Problem bei Auslaufmodellen, wie diesem Rucksack. Der Protektor ist genauso wie die Trinkblase nur eine optionale Erweiterung.


----------



## Velo-X (18. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> @herbert2010
> Was willst du eigentlich erreichen? Das sowohl Ergon als auch Delius den Rucksack nicht zurücknehmen, ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Delius hätte vielleicht aus Kulanz von dem Abo zurücktreten können, aber es ist genauso ihr gutes Recht daran festzuhalten. Ergon ist der Hersteller, nicht der Verkäufer. Wieso sollten die dir Geld für den Rucksack geben? Das der Protektor Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, ist bitter, aber wohl generell ein Problem bei Auslaufmodellen, wie diesem Rucksack. Der Protektor ist genauso wie die Trinkblase nur eine optionale Erweiterung.



Was meinst Du mit Auslaufmodell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> @herbert2010
> Was willst du eigentlich erreichen? Das sowohl Ergon als auch Delius den Rucksack nicht zurücknehmen, ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Delius hätte vielleicht aus Kulanz von dem Abo zurücktreten können, aber es ist genauso ihr gutes Recht daran festzuhalten. Ergon ist der Hersteller, nicht der Verkäufer. Wieso sollten die dir Geld für den Rucksack geben? Das der Protektor Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, ist bitter, aber wohl generell ein Problem bei Auslaufmodellen, wie diesem Rucksack. Der Protektor ist genauso wie die Trinkblase nur eine optionale Erweiterung.


dann dürfen sie den Rucksack nicht als Protektor Rucksack verkaufen bzw. bewerben das ist meiner Meinung betrug am kunden

und erreichen will ich Garnichts mehr will nur meinen Unmut bekunden  ich kaufe bei ergon einfach nicht mehr und fertig


----------



## _schwede (18. August 2014)

Den Protektor sollte es erst diese Saison geben, lieferbar war der noch nie ... Ich werde mal mit dem Rucksack bei Polo oder Louis vorbei fahren und sehen ob dort was passendes zu bekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (20. August 2014)

Hm. Jetzt hab ich schon 2 Magazine hier liegen und gerade das erste Mal reingeschaut. Aber irgendwie schon nach 10 Minuten keine Lust mehr gehabt zu lesen. Ich fühl mich wie bei mydealz, wo man Zeug kauft, weil es günstig ist, obwohl man es gar nicht braucht.


----------



## NewK (20. August 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon einige Hefte und komme gar nicht hinter her mit Lesen - Biken macht halt doch mehr Spaß 
Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, die kommen öfter, als einmal im Monat. Laufend ist ein neues im Briefkasten


----------



## Schwobenflyer (20. August 2014)

Hab auch mal das Abo gemacht der Rucksack kommt dann in die Bucht


----------



## hometrails (21. August 2014)

So. Ich hab jetzt auch einen Smurf-Ergon-Backpack.  Schönes Ding. Mir gefällt er gut. Sitzt auch bombe.

Eine Frage habe ich aber mal zur Trinkblase: Gibt's für den Schlauch keine Durchführung? Muss man echt den Reißverschluss ein Stück dafür offen lassen?


----------



## wildbiker (21. August 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> So. Ich hab jetzt auch einen Smurf-Ergon-Backpack.  Schönes Ding. Mir gefällt er gut. Sitzt auch bombe.
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich aber mal zur Trinkblase: Gibt's für den Schlauch keine Durchführung? Muss man echt den Reißverschluss ein Stück dafür offen lassen?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... Finds blöd den Reissverschluss wegen der Trinkblase offen zu lassen...Vlt. hat einer ne Lösung.


----------



## Hillside (22. August 2014)

Ich habe mein Abo aus dem letzten Jahr mal gekündigt. Ich wurde dann nach dem Grund gefragt und habe ehrlich gesagt, dass sie ja immer wieder sehr attraktive Prämien ausloben. Ich hatte zwar noch andere Gründe, z. B., dass mir die Tests oft nicht neutral erscheinen, und vieles mehr, aber dazu kam ich erst einmal gar nicht mehr: Die Dame vom Verlag ist mir über den Mund gefahren und hat mich relativ rüde als Schnäppchenjäger hingestellt. Ich fand das etwas ehrenrührig und habe dann mitgeteilt, dass es mir nicht nur um die Schnäppchen geht und ich auch ein paar schöne Räder habe. Darauf entgegnete sie, dass ich mir dann ja wohl auch problemlos das Abo leisten könne. Da hat sie zwar Recht, aber ich möchte mir ungern vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir leisten möchte.

Sie hat mir dann vorgeschlagen, das Abo weiterlaufen zu lassen: Kunden, die drei Jahre und länger Abonnent seien, könnten hin und wieder anrufen und um ein Geschenk bitten. Ich habe ihr freundlich mitgeteilt, dass das nicht meine Art ist und das Abo beendet. Sie erwiderte, man würde das "Spiel" auch nicht endlos mitmachen und Abonnenten erst wieder nach einer gewissen Frist "akzeptieren". Da fühlte ich mich dann endgültig in ein schlechtes Licht gestellt und das zu Unrecht, denn ich habe vorher noch nie ein Abo wegen einer Prämie gekündigt und im Gegenteil Abos eher länger laufen lassen, weil ich einfach einen Kündigungszeitpunkt verpasst habe. Ich kann mir natürlich vorstellen, dass es viele Abo-Optimierer gibt und der Verlag darunter leidet und nach einer Lösung sucht.

Vom geschäftlichen Standpunkt kann ich das nachvollziehen, muss aber auch sagen, dass der Verlag auch selbst schuld ist, wenn er immer wieder attraktive Prämien auslobt. Den Kunden dann den Vorwurf zu machen, das nutzen zu wollen, macht den Bock zum Gärtner.

Im persönlichen Umgang fand ich das Gespräch aber unsachlich und unprofessionell. Die Mitarbeiterin hat mit ihrer Schuldzuweisung ihren Frust bei mir abgeladen und mir ein negatives Gesprächserlebnis beschert.

Ich hatte zwar nicht vor, direkt wieder ein neues Abo abzuschließen, weil in letzter Zeit nicht viele interessante Artikel für mich dabei waren. Aber ich wollte mir die Ausgaben je nach Bedarf am Kiosk kaufen und evtl. irgendwann wieder ein Abo abschließen.

Jetzt habe ich gelernt:


Wer ehrliches Feedback gibt, wird auch noch in ein schlechtes Licht gestellt

Erst einmal kein Abo bei Delius Clasing mehr abschließen
Wer sein Call-Center nicht gut schult, verliert Kunden, die er vorher teuer gewonnen hat


----------



## EmHaTe (22. August 2014)

Lösung des Problems: Frühzeitige Kündigung schriftlich, auch gerne per Mail oder Fax "mit der Bitte um Bestätigung"


----------



## Hillside (22. August 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Lösung des Problems: Frühzeitige Kündigung schriftlich, auch gerne per Mail oder Fax "mit der Bitte um Bestätigung"



Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, dass ich jetzt einen Einblick bekommen habe, wie man dort seine Kunden sieht.


----------



## EmHaTe (22. August 2014)

Ach mein Bester, sowas ist doch hinlänglich bekannt und genau sowenig überraschend und ungewöhnlich wie die deutsche Bespitzelung durch externe (befreundete) Geheimdienste..


----------



## Hillside (22. August 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das eine Thema mit dem anderen zu tun hat, aber ich hatte auch schon mit äußerst professionellen Service-Mitarbeitern zu tun, die auch schlechte Nachrichten wie z. B. eine Kündigung oder eine Beanstandung freundlich und zuvorkommend bearbeitet haben. Insofern habe ich das nicht unbedingt erwartet.

Wenn Du alles hinlänglich kennst und somit besser weisst, ist das ja schön für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (22. August 2014)

Nee, die Themen haben unmittelbar nix miteinander zu tun, ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, daß die Welt nach meiner Sicht erstmal grundsätzlich schlecht ist.. stellt es sich dann anders heraus.. um so besser.


----------



## Hillside (22. August 2014)

Also bist Du am Ende doch ein Optimist, wie ich. Nur startest Du eben mit pessimistischen Grundannahmen.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. August 2014)

Sowas ist echt arm. Klingt son bisschen nach dem versuch schuldgefühle zu wecken. Als ob die leute nicht fast ausschließlich wegen solcher Prämien Abos abschließen. Genauso wie solche telefonischen nachfragen nach Gründen nur darauf abzielen den kunden umzustimmen. Ich weiß schon warum ich bei spiegeltest abos nie die Fragen nach Gründen beantworte.


----------



## limbokoenig (25. August 2014)

bevor der Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet:

Ein paar Seiten vorher war die Rede davon, dass ab 15.08. wieder Rucksäcke verfügbar wären. Hat jemand aktuell einen erhalten?


----------



## hugolost (25. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/25/test-ergon-ba3-evo-enduro-protect-bike-rucksack/

Nur leider so nicht Lieferbar der Rucksack mit Protektor.


----------



## NewK (25. August 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine Frage habe ich aber mal zur Trinkblase: Gibt's für den Schlauch keine Durchführung? Muss man echt den Reißverschluss ein Stück dafür offen lassen?


Wohl leider nein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/25/test-ergon-ba3-evo-enduro-protect-bike-rucksack/







Ach, den ersten Schlumpf habe ich schon entdeckt


----------



## hometrails (26. August 2014)

Es wird den BP100 wohl doch noch geben:

https://m.facebook.com/ergonbikeerg...37292593769/872924006068426/?type=1&source=46


----------



## Chillout_KA (29. August 2014)

Hat jemand nochmal was vom Verlag gehört oder ein schwarzen Rucksack bekommen?


----------



## Denyodp (30. August 2014)

Ja. Ich hatte mit denen telefoniert. Eine sehr nette Dame teilte mir mit das blaue Rucksäcke sofort lieferbar sind. Die schwarzen mindestens noch bis Ende September/Mitte Oktober auf sich warten lassen. Schneller wird der Verlag vom Hersteller nicht beliefert. Ich hätte von schwarz auf blau wechseln können, warte aber lieber auf den Schwarzen. Das ganze habe ich auch so schriftlich per Mail. Kann gerne den original Text die Tage mal hier poste .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (30. August 2014)

Der BP100 wurde auf der Eurobike gezaigt hier im News bereich gibt es ein Bild.


----------



## Chillout_KA (30. August 2014)

Danke Denyodp für die Auskunft, meine letzte Info vom Verlag war ein Brief an meinen Werber das die Rucksäcke Ende Juli kommen sollen


----------



## Velo-X (30. August 2014)

War gestern auch auf der Eurobike.
Kurz mit den Produktdesigner, wegen dem BP-100 gesprochen.
Er meinte der Rucksack wäre dann jetzt gut verfügbar - der Protektor ab Ende 2014/Anfang 2015!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2014)

Ich hab gerade die 3L Trinkblase voll gemacht und (von Ergon) und in den BA3 gepackt. Die Konsturkion mit dem offenen Reisverschluß ist sehr beschissen, weil man den Schlauch nur auf einer Seite rauslegen kann und er dann auf der Schulter verläuft (nicht auf dem Träger). Und wenn die Trinkblase drin ist passt nicht mehr wirklich viel ins Hauptfach.


----------



## NewK (31. August 2014)

Danke für den Bericht!
Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Foto zur Veranschaulichung posten?


----------



## hometrails (31. August 2014)

Ist suboptimal, geht aber in der Praxis gut. Den Schlauch unter dem H2O Badge verlegen, dann geht der Reißverschluss auch nicht auf. Dazu ist der Clip für den Schlauch super. Der Rucksack ist halt nicht riesig wie ein TransAlpine von Deuter. Gut so finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (31. August 2014)

konnte den rucksack heute auch endlich mal auf dem bike testen. Hab ich kaum gemerkt, so soll es sein. Bin gespannt wie er sich im gelände schlägt


----------



## NewK (1. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> [...]
> Den Schlauch unter dem H2O Badge verlegen, dann geht der Reißverschluss auch nicht auf. Dazu ist der Clip für den Schlauch super.
> [...]


Kannst Du bitte mal ein Foto davon machen?
Danke.


----------



## Denyodp (1. September 2014)

Hier mal kurz die Mail die ich vom Verlag bzgl. der Auslieferung des schwarzen Rucksacks erhalten habe:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Putze, sehr geehrter Herr Putze,
> 
> es tut mir sehr leid, daß wir Ihre Prämie noch nicht ausliefern konnten. Die Nachlieferung der Rucksäcke in schwarz vom Hersteller verzögert sich leider noch um 2 Monate, so daß wir erst Mitte Oktober mit der Lieferung rechnen können. Wir haben derzeit die Rucksäcke in blau verfügbar und senden Ihnen alternativ gerne umgehend den Rucksack in blau zu, wenn Sie dies wünschen. Bitte melden Sie sich noch einmal kurz bei mir, wenn ich den Versand des blauen Rucksacks veranlassen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewK (1. September 2014)

Wann hattest Du "bestellt"?
Warum nimmst nicht den in blau


----------



## Denyodp (1. September 2014)

Das Abo habe ich am 12.07.14 abgeschlossen. Ein Heft habe ich bislang erhalten, abgebucht wurde noch nix. Ich finde den blauen eigentlich auch ganz hübsch, aber er passt nicht zu meinen Klamotten und auch nicht zu meinem Bike. Zudem findet meine Frau ihn häßlich


----------



## Kurbelfrank (1. September 2014)

Hab den Rucksack in blau, sieht gut aus und passt zu den Klamotten. Wenn ich alles liegen gelassen hätte was meine Frau hässlich findet, würde bei mir heute kein Fully im Wohnzimmer hängen 
Bin mit ihm den Stoneman gefahren und habe ihn kaum gespürt. Blase von Osprey (2l Inhalt) passt sehr gut, finde die Schlauchverlegung ganz ok. Und das der Reißverschluss bisschen aufsteht stört mich zumindest überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hometrails (1. September 2014)

Habe auch den blauen. Find den schick. Meine Püppi auch. 

Funktionalität finde ich in Summe auch gut, weiß gar nicht was da einige zu mäkeln haben.  Dazu sitzt das Ding echt klasse. Auch mit Gepäck und Trinkblase rutscht nix. Man merkt auch beim härteren Trailride kaum, dass da was auf dem Buckel hängt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. September 2014)

Sehe ich ganz genauso! Das Ding erfüllt seinen Zweck sehr gut und das Blau ist nett. Außerdem sind mir meine Klamotten farblich wurscht, werden eh dreckig.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2014)

habt ihr das neue heft schon? erscheinungsdatum 2.9, ich hab noch nix


----------



## limbokoenig (3. September 2014)

ja, gestern (oder doch schon vorgestern?) angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (3. September 2014)

Hab noch keins bekommen


----------



## zichl (3. September 2014)

Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. September 2014)

jepp


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## NewK (3. September 2014)

Aber ich...


Ich wollte mal auf das Fach im Helmfach hinweisen (mit Klettverschluss). Habe es heute entdeckt


----------



## SofusCorn (3. September 2014)

Noch kein Heft, aber ich schicke morgen mal die Abo-Kündigung raus, bevor ich es noch vergesse.


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal auf das Fach im Helmfach hinweisen (mit Klettverschluss). Habe es heute entdeckt


Muhaha! Tatsächlich! Sehr geil!  Danke!!!


----------



## Streicheltiger (3. September 2014)

Ich habe meins auch noch nicht bekommen...
...aber das mit der Kündigung ist eine gute Idee...


----------



## hugolost (4. September 2014)

Hab meine auch noch nicht und bisher auch keine Antwort vom Verlag wann das Heft kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2014)

Aktuelle Bike 10/2014 ist seit dem 2.9.2014 im Zeitschriftenhandel erhältlich....Bin kein Abonnent.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. September 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bike 10/2014 ist seit dem 2.9.2014 im Zeitschriftenhandel erhältlich....Bin kein Abonnent.


deswegen fragen wir hier ja rum wers schon hat


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2014)

Selbe hier, auch noch nix angekommen


----------



## Denyodp (4. September 2014)

Mir hat der Postbote das Heft gerade gebracht.


----------



## Velo-X (4. September 2014)

Bei mir auch noch nichts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (4. September 2014)

Hurra hurra das Heft ist heute da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (4. September 2014)

Habt ihr alle nix zu schaffen


----------



## SofusCorn (4. September 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle nix zu schaffen



Meins ist auch da, und selber?


----------



## NewK (4. September 2014)

Ja, schon seit Dienstag oder so.
Aber ich meine, dass ihr Vormittags das Heft entgegen nehmen könnt...


----------



## Denyodp (4. September 2014)

Homeoffice machst möglich


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2014)

Meine ist auch über die Alpen gekommen und im Briefkasten gelandet.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. September 2014)

meins eben auch rausgefischt...


----------



## NewK (4. September 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Homeoffice machst möglich


Da schafft doch eh keiner was


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> deswegen fragen wir hier ja rum wers schon hat



Ich, mein Zeitschriftenhändler selber hatte die nicht. Aber unser Supermarkt REWE, also am 2.9.2014 gekauft. Vielleicht liefern die nicht aufs Dorf oder in Westen von D


----------



## Streicheltiger (5. September 2014)

Meine Ausgabe war auch im Briefkasten...


----------



## zichl (5. September 2014)

Meine gleich zwei mal... :-O Einmal gestern und einmal heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streicheltiger (5. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, die erste Ausgabe ist endlich da, Abo  wurde bestellt Anfang Juli, wann mein Werber seinen schwarzen Rucksack bekommt... ;-)


----------



## SofusCorn (10. September 2014)

In der Kündigungsbestätigung steht, dass man 2 kostenlose Hefte zusätzlich bekommt, wenn man doch nicht kündigt. Da werde ich jetzt nicht Gebrauch von machen, aber vielleicht reizt es ja wen anderen.



> Sie bleiben Abonnent und erhalten dafür von uns 2 Hefte kostenlos!
> Achtung: Dieses Angebot ist nur in den nächsten 6 Wochen gültig.
> [...]
> Und bestelle ein neues BIKE-Jahresabo ( 12 Ausgaben) zum derzeit gültigen Preis von EUR 51,50 inklusive Porto und
> ...


----------



## Pionec (11. September 2014)

ich überlege ebenfalls mein Abo neu abzuschließen und den Rucksach zu nehmen.
Habe derzeit den camelbak mule, da ist der Bauchgurt mir etwas zu kurz, sodass ich ihn nicht nutzen kann, beim Cube AMS25+2 passt der Gurt.
Wie sieht das wohl beim Ergon aus?


----------



## Reinki (11. September 2014)

Die Konditionen sind nun aber nicht mehr so gut wie vor einigen Monaten :-(


----------



## Pionec (11. September 2014)

Reinki schrieb:


> Die Konditionen sind nun aber nicht mehr so gut wie vor einigen Monaten :-(


 das ist relativ zu betrachten. 
Da ich die zeitung sonst an der tanke/laden kaufe, spare ich mir das geld für den Rucksack


----------



## hometrails (11. September 2014)

Naja. 103 EUR für 26 Hefte (24 + 2 bei Bankeinzug) und dazu nen Rucksack, der im Laden 129,95 EUR kostet und super ist, ist noch immer nen sehr guter Deal.

Ich würde fast wetten, da lief was schief, dass das als 1-Jahres-Abo reingerutscht war.


----------



## Pionec (11. September 2014)

habe gerade nachgeschaut, mein abo läuft mit dieser ausgabe aus. kann ich wohl direkt ein neues mit prämie abschließen? in den AGBs habe ich nichts gefunden. Wenn ja würde ich direkt "verlängern"


----------



## holgiduke (12. September 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Habe ich bei anderen Zeitschriften auch schon so gemacht. Einzig das Kennenlernabo ist eine einmalige Aktion, bei den anderen steht es dir frei.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. September 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Habe ich bei anderen Zeitschriften auch schon so gemacht. Einzig das Kennenlernabo ist eine einmalige Aktion, bei den anderen steht es dir frei.



Bei einigen steht, dass man die letzten ein oder zwei jahre nicht abonennt gwesen sein darf.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. September 2014)

ABO ging bei mir auch obwohl ich bis vor 3 Monaten noch ein Abo der bike und Tour hatte.
Rucksack kam noch vor der ersten Ausgabe und ist schon in der Bucht zu ersteigern


----------



## _schwede (12. September 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> ABO ging bei mir auch obwohl ich bis vor 3 Monaten noch ein Abo der bike und Tour hatte.
> Rucksack kam noch vor der ersten Ausgabe und ist schon in der Bucht zu ersteigern


Durchaus legitim, aber ich finde es mistig .


----------



## Pionec (12. September 2014)

ich werde es vorerst nicht tun.


----------



## Conr0sen (13. September 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> ABO ging bei mir auch obwohl ich bis vor 3 Monaten noch ein Abo der bike und Tour hatte.
> Rucksack kam noch vor der ersten Ausgabe und ist schon in der Bucht zu ersteigern


Wann hattest du das Abo denn bestellt? Ich inzwischen vor 2 Monaten und bisher ist der schwarze Ergo noch nicht da...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. September 2014)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Wann hattest du das Abo denn bestellt? Ich inzwischen vor 2 Monaten und bisher ist der schwarze Ergo noch nicht da...


Bestellt hatte ich am 21.08. und eine Woche später war der blaue Rucksack da.


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Mail erhalten, dass die die Rucksäcke nicht vor Oktober erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (2. Oktober 2014)

Mein neues Magazin lag dieses Mal praktischerweise direkt im Hausflur, so dass jeder Mitmieter es auch nehmen konnte, wenn er denn möchte. Grund scheint zu sein, dass jetzt CITIPOST statt die Deutsche Post den Versand übernommen hat. Also falls ihr euer Magazin demnächst nicht bekommt, wisst ihr woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Pionec (2. Oktober 2014)

citipost :-( habe meine Zeitung heute nicht bekommen und das vorm langen WE


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Oktober 2014)

meins war pünktlich da


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Oktober 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mail erhalten, dass die die Rucksäcke nicht vor Oktober erwarten


ich hab zwar den blauen, aber was die da mit dem schwarzen abziehen ist schon frech


----------



## NewK (2. Oktober 2014)

Also meine Zeitschrift hat heute auch oben ein Stück aus dem Briefkasten geguckt. Hätte jeder easy raus ziehen können! Frechheit sowas!


----------



## holgiduke (3. Oktober 2014)

Und meine war ganz drin, dafür aber ein Riss in der extra Beilage. 

Man kan sich aber auch über Sachen aufregen.


----------



## andyyy85 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe soeben auch das 2-Jahres Abo abgeschlossen. 
War 1. auf der Suche nach einem guten Rucksack und 2. habe ich mir sowieso überlegt die Bike zu abonnieren.
Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Ausgabe kommt. 

Gruß


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Oktober 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Mein neues Magazin lag dieses Mal praktischerweise direkt im Hausflur, so dass jeder Mitmieter es auch nehmen konnte, wenn er denn möchte. Grund scheint zu sein, dass jetzt CITIPOST statt die Deutsche Post den Versand übernommen hat. Also falls ihr euer Magazin demnächst nicht bekommt, wisst ihr woran es liegen könnte.



Ich hab Delius darauf hingewiesen und das Magazin, obwohl eigentlich nicht nötig, noch einmal zugeschickt bekommen. Ihre Antwort:
"Es tut uns leid zu hören, dass Sie die Ausgabe 11/2014 der BIKE beschädigt erhalten haben und generell die Zustellung der Hefte unzuverlässig ist. Aufgrund der Zustellprobleme durch den privaten Zustelldienst, haben wir nun ab der Ausgabe 12/14 die Belieferung über die Deutsche Post vorgemerkt. Die Zustellung sollte dann wieder zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit erfolgen."


----------



## impressive (8. Oktober 2014)

andyyy85 schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben auch das 2-Jahres Abo abgeschlossen.
> War 1. auf der Suche nach einem guten Rucksack und 2. habe ich mir sowieso überlegt die Bike zu abonnieren.
> Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Ausgabe kommt.
> 
> Gruß




Habs auch am Freitag abgeschlossen,

die neue Ausgabe sollte bald bei mir eintreffen.

Bin mal gespannt wann die Prämie auftaucht


----------



## Edg3 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben den Ergon ausführlich getestet. Wer noch weitere Infos sucht, oder einfach noch einen Test lesen möchte, kann gerne dem Link in der Signatur folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andyyy85 (8. Oktober 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Habs auch am Freitag abgeschlossen,
> 
> die neue Ausgabe sollte bald bei mir eintreffen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann die Prämie auftaucht



Meine 1. Ausgabe lag heute in der Post! 

Gruß


----------



## impressive (8. Oktober 2014)

andyyy85 schrieb:


> Meine 1. Ausgabe lag heute in der Post!
> 
> Gruß



Meine auch!

Ne super Sache


----------



## Denyodp (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe beim Verlag nochmal wegen der Lieferung des schwarzen Rucksacks nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> die Nachlieferung ist vom Hersteller für Ende der nächsten/ Anfang der übernächsten Woche angekündigt. Wir bitten also noch um ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Verlag nochmal wegen der Lieferung des schwarzen Rucksacks nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:



Das ist ja derselbe Hersteller, der den Rückenprotektor verkauft, insofern: Das muss nichts heißen


----------



## Reinki (9. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Ich habe derzeit einen Deuter Superbike, ist der Ergon Ba3 viel besser oder lohnt sich ein Umstieg nicht?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hat dann eigentlich jemand mal die Protektorplatte von Bikecomp (oder anderswo) bekommen?


----------



## Hillside (10. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat dann eigentlich jemand mal die Protektorplatte von Bikecomp (oder anderswo) bekommen?



Ich habe auf Nachfrage die Antwort bekommen, dass sich das Lieferdatum wieder verschoben hat (auf ~KW 42).


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Nachfrage die Antwort bekommen, dass sich das Lieferdatum wieder verschoben hat (auf ~KW 42).



Hab den Protektor nun auch bestellt (bei Bikecomp), bei der Bestellbestätigung wurde noch der 13.11.2014 genannt, wenig später kam dann ne Mail mit, Liefertermin auf unbekannt verschoben. 

Mal guggn wann der kommt.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Oktober 2014)

So... Es ist nun Mitte Oktober. Ob sie jetzt die schwarzen Rucksäcke haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (17. Oktober 2014)

Laut meinen Infos die ich über Facebook bekomme habe wird der Protektor erst januar/Februar lieferbar sein.


----------



## Denyodp (17. Oktober 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> So... Es ist nun Mitte Oktober. Ob sie jetzt die schwarzen Rucksäcke haben?



Diese Antwort habe ich am 09.10.2014 erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> die Nachlieferung ist vom Hersteller für Ende der nächsten/ Anfang der übernächsten Woche angekündigt. Wir bitten also noch um ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> ...



Also müsste sich nächste Woche ja eigentlich was tun.


----------



## _schwede (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube den Prorektor wird es nie geben ... Da macht sich die Firma schon etwas lächerlich, ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neu erfundenes rad, was sie da in China bestellen


----------



## Mupuckl (20. Oktober 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Diese Antwort habe ich am 09.10.2014 erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> Also müsste sich nächste Woche ja eigentlich was tun.


Zum Thema Protector


"Leider haben wir den Protektor noch nicht lieferbar. Zurzeit haben wir auch kein verbindliches Lieferdatum bez. der Auslieferung. Wir erwarten den Artikel unverbindlich in 4 Wochen. 

Ich bitte um Ihre Geduld."

Hat wer schon was vom Rucksack gehört?


----------



## Denyodp (20. Oktober 2014)

Nur das was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Denyodp (27. Oktober 2014)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> die Nachlieferung haben wir am 24.10. vom Hersteller erhalten und Ihr Rucksack ist nun in der Auslieferung.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (27. Oktober 2014)

dann hoffe ich mal dass nicht nur dein Rucksack in der Auslieferung ist..


----------



## Chillout_KA (27. Oktober 2014)

Da hoffe ich mal mit


----------



## andyyy85 (27. Oktober 2014)

Kam das per E-mail oder Post? Meiner ist auch noch ausstehend, aber ich habe nichts erhalten?


----------



## __x_cut__ (27. Oktober 2014)

die Spannung steigt...


----------



## Conr0sen (27. Oktober 2014)

Finde das inzwischen schon auch ziemlich dreist. Damit zu werben das man ein Rucksack bekommst. Ich habe inzwischen das 4. Heft erhalten, vom Rucksack habe ich aber weder was gehört noch gesehen. Dachte eigentlich ich kann dieses Jahr noch mit dem vllt ne Tour machen...


----------



## Mupuckl (27. Oktober 2014)

Der Verlag hat wohl vergessen dazuzuschreiben, dass die Prämie für 24monatiges Abo ist und ist von daher von der Nachfrage überrollt worden. Und dann scheint der Hersteller des Rucksacks, der anscheinend es auch nicht schafft, den Protektor fertigen zu lassen, Probleme bei dem Einkauf der Fertigungskapazitäten (China?) zu haben. Naja anscheinend ist ja jetzt eine Lieferung gekommen.....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denyodp (27. Oktober 2014)

andyyy85 schrieb:


> Kam das per E-mail oder Post? Meiner ist auch noch ausstehend, aber ich habe nichts erhalten?



Ich habe in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder mit einer Mitarbeiterin des Verlages per Mail kommuniziert. Und die zitierte Antwort habe ich heute per Mail erhalten.


----------



## Hillside (27. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab den Protektor nun auch bestellt (bei Bikecomp), bei der Bestellbestätigung wurde noch der 13.11.2014 genannt, wenig später kam dann ne Mail mit, Liefertermin auf unbekannt verschoben.
> 
> Mal guggn wann der kommt.



Diese Salamitaktik ist eine absolute Frechheit von Ergon.

Der Protektor ist ja im Frühjahr / Frühsommer vorgestellt worden und war ab Frühsommer bestellbar. Seitdem gab es mindestens drei oder vier Verschiebungen des Liefertermins. Das ist einfach unseriös. Wenn es wirklich eine Verkettung unglücklicher Zufälle ist, dann sollte man von Ergon-Seite aktiv kommunizieren, warum das so ist. Es ist ja auch den Shops gegenüber unfair, denn die müssen sich ja mit den verärgerten Kunden auseinander setzen. Mittlerweile sollten alle Shops das Teil erst einmal aus dem Angebot nehmen. Es werden ja immer mehr Kunden in die Irre geführt.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Oktober 2014)

So langsam könnte der Protektor schon lieferbar sein, mir isses eh relativ egal, hab ja den Deuter Attack und verwende den Ergon nur für die kleinen Runde unter der Woche, aber da wär so ne Platte im Rucksack sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Denyodp (28. Oktober 2014)

Zur Info: Mein schwarzer Rucksack wurde vor 1 Minute bestens verpackt geliefert. 130€ Rucksack + 13 Hefte für 55€. Guter Deal würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (28. Oktober 2014)

Meiner auch. Muss ich noch beim Werber abholen.


----------



## impressive (28. Oktober 2014)

meiner auch! 

Edit: leider doch noch nicht da, 
Falschmeldung vom Bruder


----------



## Denyodp (28. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir den Rucksack gerade mal näher angeschaut und grob eingestellt. Mein Gott was hat der viele Fächer  

Wie habt ihr das denn so eingeteilt


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Oktober 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Habe mir den Rucksack gerade mal näher angeschaut und grob eingestellt. Mein Gott was hat der viele Fächer
> 
> Wie habt ihr das denn so eingeteilt



also mir hatte er zu wenige deswegen hat ihm meine frau bekommen nicht das kleine fach in der helm halterung vergessen


----------



## Denyodp (28. Oktober 2014)

Dann habe ich wohl einfach zu wenig Dinge die ich unterbringen will


----------



## NewK (28. Oktober 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> [...] nicht das kleine fach in der helm halterung vergessen


Du sagst es! Hatte ich erst nach 2 Wochen oder so entdeckt


----------



## Hedi (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab meinen schwarzen auch gerade bekommen. Das warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## __x_cut__ (28. Oktober 2014)

Meiner is auch da! Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder...schick isser und schön schwarz  bis es was dunkleres gibt!


----------



## NewK (28. Oktober 2014)

Black is beautiful! 
Wenn jetzt noch die grünen Dinger da nicht wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (29. Oktober 2014)

Hat zufällig schon wer versucht eine DSLR damit zu transportieren? Ich will mir eine Nikon D5200 mit 18-195mm Objektiv kaufen und hab mir gedacht, dass ich diese dann in den Ergon Rucksack stecke. Zum Schutz dachte ich an eine kleinere Kameratasche, die ich dann ins Hauptfach packe. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denyodp (29. Oktober 2014)

Rein passt eine DSLR bestimmt. Bleibt wahrscheinlich nur nicht mehr so viel Platz für anderes Zeug.

Ich bin gestern Abend noch 1,5 Stunden mit dem Rucksack unterwegs gewesen. Gefüllt mit Schloss, 1 Liter Wasser, leichte Regenjacke, Digicam, Schlüssel, Geldbörse. Also grad das was mir ohne groß zu überlegen in die Finger kam. Nach 15 Minuten Fahrt habe ich den Rucksack gar nicht mehr gespürt. Das einzige was mich derzeit Stört sind die doch sehr langen Gurte. Diese baumeln momentan ziemlich rum und müssen gekürzt werden. Dazu muss ich den Rucksack aber erstmal ein paar mal getragen haben, um mir sicher zu sein. dass ich ihn für mich richtig eingestellt habe.


----------



## NewK (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die langen Gurte haben mich auch gestört, darum habe ich sie mehrmals um sie selbst gewickelt bzw. durch die Führungen/Riemen gesteckt, nun baumelt da nix mehr!
Oder wenn so ein Spann-Gummi dabei ist, den Gurt zusammengelegt und wieder durch das Gummi zurück...


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Oktober 2014)

Meiner ist gestern übrigens auch, sehr gut verpackt, angekommen. Fix mal eingestellt und passt denke ich so, getestet wird am Freitag.
Ich hatte teilweise Angst wegen der Verarbeitungsqualität (hatte das mal irgendwo gelesen), ist aber wie ich finde sehr gut verarbeitet.

Eine Frage noch: im Fach für die Trinkblase ist die hintere Tasche für den Protektor, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ist für den protektor, den es aber leider nirgends gibt....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eastwood.357 (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
mein Rucksack kam gestern auch an, ist schon ziemlich gut das Teil.
Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch, wie verlegt ihr den Schlauch der Trinkblase?
Wenn ich die Blase in das dafür wohl vorgesehene Fach stecke, wo oben in der Mitte noch
eine Lasche mit Kunststoffring hängt, kann ich den Schlauch nur seitlich heraus führen, da
die Reißverschlüsse von oben nach unten schließen und somit eine kleine Öffnung im Reißverschluß
oben an der Tasche nicht möglich ist.
Oder sehe ich jetzt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Beste grüße,
east


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedi (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Blase kommt in das vordere Fach (nicht in den für den Protektor, sonst kann der Schlauch nicht ganz seitlich raus). Ich find es sehr gut gelöst so, gefällt mir persönlich sogar besser als bei Evoc da ein Arbeitsschritt entfällt.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich find die Lösung von Deuter am besten, da bleibt der Reißverschluss wenigstens zu und man kann wählen ob der Schlauch an der linken oder rechten Schulter rauskommt. 

Das Tragsystem ist vom Ergon super, aber beim Rest müssen die noch n bissl was lernen.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (30. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!
wofür ist dann diese Lasche mit dem Ring?


----------



## Hedi (30. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich find die Lösung von Deuter am besten, da bleibt der Reißverschluss wenigstens zu und man kann wählen ob der Schlauch an der linken oder rechten Schulter rauskommt.
> 
> Das Tragsystem ist vom Ergon super, aber beim Rest müssen die noch n bissl was lernen.



Ist immer einfach zu sagen was man hätte besser machen können. So wie es beim Deuter und Evoc gemacht wurde, geht es wegen der Größenverstellung beim BA3 eben nicht. Da musste ein Kompromiss gefunden werden. Wenn man es richtig macht ist der Reißverschluss auch zu, okay der Schlauch ist dazwischen aber solange nichts rein und raus kann, ist es doch okay? Optisch ist es auch nicht weiter tragisch und es hat den Vorteil dass man die Blase schneller rein und raus bekommt. Den Schlauch kann man auch rechts rausführen, nur fehlen am rechten Träger die Laschen zur Schlauchführung. Hier hat man wirklich nicht zu Ende gedacht. 



Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!
> wofür ist dann diese Lasche mit dem Ring?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt..


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2014)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!
> wofür ist dann diese Lasche mit dem Ring?



An der Lasche wird die Blase aufgehängt, der Ring ist vllt auch zum Aufhängen von bestimmten Blasen.


----------



## andyyy85 (30. Oktober 2014)

Waren das bei euch alles schwarze? Weil von meinem blauen gibt es bisher noch keine Spur


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Oktober 2014)

Es ging eig. nur um schwarze, weil blaue eh auf Vorrat waren.


----------



## andyyy85 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen bestellt, da hieß es auch ab Mitte Oktober.. Bis jetzt aber  Noch nichts davon gehört. Dann werde ich denen mal ne Mail schreiben..


----------



## andyyy85 (31. Oktober 2014)

So, meiner kam jetzt auch. Sieht ziemlich schick aus in blau.  nur die vielen Fächer können einen ja fast überfordern ☺️. Hat dich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Noch ne Frage in die Runde: welche Größe habt ihr eingestellt? Ich hab bei 1.86 auf xl, weil das sonst laut Anleitung nicht passt. Sitzt auch eigentlich gut, muss ich jetzt halt mal auf dem bike testen


----------



## BikeTamer (3. November 2014)

Hi, das Angebot mit Abo ist gut aber leider gibts den BA3 ja nur in Größe L. Lt. Ergon gibts scheinbar schon Unterschiede:

Die Größe beschreibt die Breite des Schulterguts

Unsere Empfehlung:
T-Shirtgröße: XS-S M-XL
Small Large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (4. November 2014)

Habe meinen über´s Wochenende ausgiebig getestet und bin sehr zufrieden!

Der Rucksack sitzt super auf dem Rücken und man merkt kaum dass man einen trägt.

Das einzige Manko finde ich die fehlende Trinkschlauch-Durchführung, die Ergon Lösung ist nicht ideal.



Wo verstaut ihr die Regenhaube?
Da bin ich noch am ausprobieren.


----------



## zichl (4. November 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Habe meinen über´s Wochenende ausgiebig getestet und bin sehr zufrieden!
> 
> Der Rucksack sitzt super auf dem Rücken und man merkt kaum dass man einen trägt.
> 
> ...


In der kleinen Tasche, außen an der Helmhalterung. Da kommt die Hülle nicht mit dem Rucksack inneren im Kontakt. Wenn Sie dreckig ist dreh ich die einfach auf links, stopfe sie da rein und das Auto bleibt sauber.


----------



## impressive (4. November 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> In der kleinen Tasche, außen an der Helmhalterung. Da kommt die Hülle nicht mit dem Rucksack inneren im Kontakt. Wenn Sie dreckig ist dreh ich die einfach auf links, stopfe sie da rein und das Auto bleibt sauber.




danke für den Tipp,

das schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## FrankNL (4. November 2014)

Protektor Heute bekommen, bestellt beim BC in Juni, und als zugabe ein shirt wegen lange lieferzeit.
past perfect, der Protektor.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2014)

FrankNL schrieb:


> Protektor Heute bekommen, bestellt beim BC in Juni, und als zugabe ein shirt wegen lange lieferzeit.
> past perfect, der Protektor.



Hmmm, dann muss ich mal nachfragen ob ich ihn auch bekomme.


----------



## Chillout_KA (4. November 2014)

Hatte den Rucksack am Sonntag auch das erste mal getragen, muss sagen er ist echt Super bequem und hat Platz und Taschen ohne Ende! Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe mir jetzt auch bei BC noch die Protektorplatte bestellt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2014)

FrankNL schrieb:


> Protektor Heute bekommen, bestellt beim BC in Juni, und als zugabe ein shirt wegen lange lieferzeit.
> past perfect, der Protektor.


Dito gestern


----------



## Boardi05 (5. November 2014)

Ergon hat wohl die Protektoren endlich geliefert, nächste Woche sollte ich meinen auch in den Händen halten.


----------



## Conr0sen (5. November 2014)

4 Wochen... Wir haben zum Teil gute 3 Monate gewartet 
Ich muss irgendwie sagen, so richtig gut sitzt der bei mir nicht. Ich habe bisher immer einen VAUDE Rucksack gehabt und der sitzt wirklich auf der Hüfte. Der ERGON rutscht mir immer hoch an den Bauch. Muss ich nochmal bisschen rumprobieren =)

Welche Trinkblase habt ihr euch eigentlich dazu bestellt? Die ERGON BH300 bzw BH200? Passt die Blase gut in den EVO Rucksack? 
Und diejenigen die nun den Protektor haben. Geht der Protektor gleichzeitig mit der Blase in das Fach hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaT (5. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer von Euch BA3 Besitzern mal die Abmessungen vom Rucksack sagen?
In erster Linie Breite und ca. Höhe?
Ich such momentan ein bequemes Daypack und bin mir nicht sicher ob der BA3 vielleicht schon zu groß ist.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## zichl (5. November 2014)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> 4 Wochen... Wir haben zum Teil gute 3 Monate gewartet
> Ich muss irgendwie sagen, so richtig gut sitzt der bei mir nicht. Ich habe bisher immer einen VAUDE Rucksack gehabt und der sitzt wirklich auf der Hüfte. Der ERGON rutscht mir immer hoch an den Bauch. Muss ich nochmal bisschen rumprobieren =)
> 
> Welche Trinkblase habt ihr euch eigentlich dazu bestellt? Die ERGON BH300 bzw BH200? Passt die Blase gut in den EVO Rucksack?
> Und diejenigen die nun den Protektor haben. Geht der Protektor gleichzeitig mit der Blase in das Fach hinten?


Ich rate dir zur deuter trinkblase mit 3L. Passt super rein und lässt sich perfekt reinigen. 



SaschaT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir einer von Euch BA3 Besitzern mal die Abmessungen vom Rucksack sagen?
> In erster Linie Breite und ca. Höhe?
> Ich such momentan ein bequemes Daypack und bin mir nicht sicher ob der BA3 vielleicht schon zu groß ist.
> ...



Die Abmessungen hab ich nicht aber ich kann dir sagen dass der Rucksack schon super, such für kleine, Touren eignet. Er sitzt super, ob voll oder halb leer.


----------



## NewK (5. November 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zur deuter trinkblase mit 3L. Passt super rein und lässt sich perfekt reinigen.
> [...]


Und warum? Also was spricht gegen die Trinkblase von ERGON?


----------



## Boardi05 (5. November 2014)

SaschaT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir einer von Euch BA3 Besitzern mal die Abmessungen vom Rucksack sagen?
> In erster Linie Breite und ca. Höhe?
> Ich such momentan ein bequemes Daypack und bin mir nicht sicher ob der BA3 vielleicht schon zu groß ist.
> ...



Ich nehm ihn auch nur für die kleinen Feierabendrunden, werkzeug und regenjacke is drinnen, passt perfekt und auch so leer sitzt er gut aufm rücken.


----------



## Conr0sen (5. November 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Und warum? Also was spricht gegen die Trinkblase von ERGON?


Ich hatte bei Amazon gelesen dass das Ding wohl unheimlich nach Plastik stinkt. Werde mal die Deuter Blase testen.


----------



## SofusCorn (5. November 2014)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Amazon gelesen dass das Ding wohl unheimlich nach Plastik stinkt. Werde mal die Deuter Blase testen.



Dasselbe stand bei meiner EVOC trinkblase auch bei Amazon. Trotzdem bestellt und sie roch absolut neutral, egal wie angestrengt ich daran roch. Das erhaltene Modell stimmte auch nicht mit dem veralteten Amazonfoto überein. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Ergon ist, aber bei EVOC waren das eigentlich Hydrapak-Trinkblasen mit EVOC-Logo. Vermutlich dann ein neueres Modell und deswegen kein Plastikgeruchproblem mehr.

edit: Grad bei ROSE versand geschaut... Die Ergontrinkblase ist auch von Hydrapak und sieht fast genauso aus wie meine von EVOC. Also denke ich, dass die neutral riecht.
edit2: der Typ, der bei Amazon den negativen Kommentar zu der Ergon blase gemacht hat, hat diese noch nicht einmal bei Amazon gekauft... da steht nicht "Verifzierter Kauf" wie bei den anderen Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (5. November 2014)

Ich danke Euch!

Wurde zwar schon mal in einem dieser Schnäppchenjäger-Threads gepostet, aber ich möchte dennoch auch hier nochmal hierauf hinweisen.


----------



## saimen1975 (7. November 2014)

Falls jemand sein Interesse geweckt wurde......verkaufe meinen Ba3 Evo. Bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Werde wieder zurück zu Evoc Wechseln.


----------



## Maledivo (29. November 2014)

Protektor Ergon BP 100 für BA3 Rücksack - 28,50 € - sonst überall immer 29,95 €

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=517832467&pf_rd_i=typ01


----------



## stanleydobson (1. Dezember 2014)

hat jemand nochmal schnell die kontaktadresse zwecks kündigung?


----------



## enno112 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ging das nicht auch per Mail?


----------



## stanleydobson (1. Dezember 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Ging das nicht auch per Mail?


und dienwäre ?  kann man ja erst mal versuchen....


----------



## enno112 (1. Dezember 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> und dienwäre ?  kann man ja erst mal versuchen....



[email protected]...


----------



## frx_Bender (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab nochmal eine Frage zum Abo + Ergon BA3 Evo. Mein Kumpel hätte den nämlich auch gern (nachdem er ihn bei mir gesehen hat ).
Laut Homepage gibts den ja nur noch mit Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren. Jetzt ist aber in der aktuellen Bike eine Werbung, 12 Ausgaben für 51,50 € + "hochwertiges Geschenk nach Wahl". Da ist auch der schwarze Ergon BA3 abgebildet. Jedoch finde ich hier keine Angabe zur Mindestlaufzeit. Also gibts den jetzt doch wieder im Jahresabo??


----------



## P4LL3R (4. Dezember 2014)

Schaut so aus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reinki (4. Dezember 2014)

Sind immer noch zwei jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir in der Bike steht 1 Jahr...

Achja der Rucksack ist da.


----------



## Reinki (4. Dezember 2014)

Auf der Homepage steht auch 1 Jahr und das ändert sich im Laufe der Bestellung auf zwei Jahre.


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Laut Homepage gibts den ja nur noch mit Mindestlaufzeit von 2 Jahren. Jetzt ist aber in der aktuellen Bike eine Werbung, 12 Ausgaben für 51,50 € + "hochwertiges Geschenk nach Wahl".


Laut mydealz, wo das auch jemand entdeckt hat, ist das ein Druckfehler. Kannst die ja aber per E-Mail noch einmal fragen.


----------



## __x_cut__ (4. Dezember 2014)

is mir auch aufgefallen...dachte aber es geht um ein rennrad-magazin, da stand der rucksack in verbindung mit 12monaten...


----------



## frx_Bender (4. Dezember 2014)

Mein Kumpel wird mal sein Glück versuchen, mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## ride2befree (5. Dezember 2014)

mittlerweile sollten alle Ihre Rucksäcke erhalten haben denk ich oder?

wie siehts nun mit dem Protektor aus? ist der zu empfehlen?


----------



## zichl (6. Dezember 2014)

ride2befree schrieb:


> mittlerweile sollten alle Ihre Rucksäcke erhalten haben denk ich oder?
> 
> wie siehts nun mit dem Protektor aus? ist der zu empfehlen?


Was die Passform, Verarbeitung und Gewicht angeht ist er wirklich unauffällig. Der Rucksack trägt sich nicht wirklich anders, man fühlt sich nur sicherer. Mehr kann ich erst sagen wenn ich mal drauf gefallen bin, da kann ich aber eigentlich verzichten.


----------



## Maledivo (6. Dezember 2014)

ride2befree schrieb:


> mittlerweile sollten alle Ihre Rucksäcke erhalten haben denk ich oder?
> 
> wie siehts nun mit dem Protektor aus? ist der zu empfehlen?



Mit Protektor fühlt der Rücksack am Rücken besser an - Bin monatlang ohne Protektor gefahren (war lange nicht lieferbar) und nach 2 Ausfahrten mit Protektoren merke ich den Unterschied - zum positiven Bereich Sinne!

Wie Vorredner schrieb, kann ich bestätigen - völlig unauffällig bis zum besseren Gefühl.


----------



## NewK (6. Dezember 2014)

Und wenn nun noch die Trinkblase gefüllt ist, wie passt das dann alles so zusammen?
Ist da noch genügend Platz oder wird es arg eng im Hauptfach bzw. im hinteren Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (6. Dezember 2014)

Habe 3 Liter Trinkblase, es passt (alles im hinteren Teil, Trinkblase und Protektor).

Hauptfach ist für Werkzeuge, Ersatzteile, Bekleidung, ...

Bin recht zufrieden mit dem Rücksack


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2015)

brauch man zur kündigung kundennummer oder reicht adresse?


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Januar 2015)

Ich gebe bei Abokündigungen auch immer die Kundennummer an. Hiermit hab ich gekündigt:

Muster Mann
Straße. 20
55555 Stadt



Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH
Siekerwall 21
33602 Bielefeld  
<rechtsbündig> Stadt, den 03.09.14



<fett> Kündigung Bike Abo (Kundennummer XXXXXX)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit kündige ich das BIKE Abo (Kundennummer: XXXXXXX) fristgerecht zum nächstmöglichen Termin. Bitte senden Sie mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Kündigung unter Angabe des Beendigungszeitpunktes zu.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

<Unterschrift>

Muster Mann


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2015)

joa schon klar, nur ich finde den wisch nicht mehr, oder ist die kundennummer irgendwie auf dem magazin-adressaufkleber kodiert?


----------



## enno112 (4. Januar 2015)

Ist auf dem Adressaufkleber am Magazin, steht sogar Kundennummer davor...

Edit: ...nee, Kundennummer steht *dahinter*, hab gerade mal nachgeschaut!


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Adressaufkleber am Magazin, steht sogar Kundennummer davor...
> 
> Edit: ...nee, Kundennummer steht *dahinter*, hab gerade mal nachgeschaut!


die komplette reihe under dem postlabel oder nur die nach dem #BIK&.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (4. Januar 2015)

Bei mir steht die Kundennummer aufm Adressaufkleber im Code versteckt. Da steht auch nichts mit "Kundennummer" davor oder dahinter. Deutsche Post:
*H10145#BIKß*<Kundennummer>*#ß115*

Die *<Kundennummer> *ist bei mir ne 7-stellige Nummer ohne Leer-/Sonderzeichen.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2015)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Bei mir steht die Kundennummer aufm Adressaufkleber im Code versteckt. Da steht auch nichts mit "Kundennummer" davor oder dahinter. Deutsche Post:
> *H10145#BIKß*<Kundennummer>*#ß115*
> 
> Die *<Kundennummer> *ist bei mir ne 7-stellige Nummer ohne Leer-/Sonderzeichen.


alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid, ich danke dir


----------



## Maledivo (6. Februar 2015)

Muss Firma Ergon für deren positive kulanzmässige Handlung loben.

An meinem BA3 Rucksack verliert an der linke Seite langsam der Ergon-Schriftzug.

Kurze Nachricht an Ergon, nach Hinschicken meines Rucksacks zur Begutachten, habe ich nun neuen zugeschickt bekommt, alles innerhalb einer Woche.


----------



## diShmO (9. Februar 2015)

Wie schauts aus mit dem Platzangebot in dem Rucksack ? Wir wollen ein paar Wochenendetouren mit dem Rad machen, gepennt werden soll in Pensionen oder Hütten (Also keine Selbstversorgung). Kommt man damit für 3 Tage, 2 Nächte aus oder isser dafür zu klein ?=


----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

Kommt darauf an was man mitbringt, könnte hinkommen. Größere wäre aber besser.
Tagestour in den Alpen ist bei mir das Limit fast erreicht.


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Februar 2015)

diShmO schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit dem Platzangebot in dem Rucksack ? Wir wollen ein paar Wochenendetouren mit dem Rad machen, gepennt werden soll in Pensionen oder Hütten (Also keine Selbstversorgung). Kommt man damit für 3 Tage, 2 Nächte aus oder isser dafür zu klein ?=


mir wäre das zu klein...aktuell habe ich im hauptfach gabelpumpe,schloss, regenhose,regenjacke und handschue und das ding ist schon arg eng befüllt


----------



## diShmO (9. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl nach was größerem schauen


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Februar 2015)

also ich hab noch nen deuter trans alpine mit 30 liter da geht deutlich mehr rein, den hatte ich auch schon für 2 übernachtungen bepackt gehabt


----------



## zichl (9. Februar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> also ich hab noch nen deuter trans alpine mit 30 liter da geht deutlich mehr rein, den hatte ich auch schon für 2 übernachtungen bepackt gehabt


Logisch, der ergon ist ja auch nur halb so  groß.


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Februar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Logisch, der ergon ist ja auch nur halb so  groß.


logisch logisch 
wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen dass der ergon eher was für ne tagestour ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (9. Februar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> logisch logisch
> wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen dass der ergon eher was für ne tagestour ist



Da bin ich auch in gleicher Meinung!


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. März 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch in gleicher Meinung!



Ich nicht. Wenn man sein Gepäck optimiert, kann man damit auch mehrere Tage unterwegs sein. Ich hatte bei meiner letzten 5-Tagestour durch den Harz den kleinen Ergon dabei - hat komplett gepackt 3,8 kg gewogen. Mit so wenig Gewicht macht das Fahren einfach mehr Spass. Ich muss auf Tour abends nicht mit Jeans und Sweatshirt beim Italiener sitzen, kann ruhig jeder sehen, dass ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin.

Ich habe auch schon 'ne Idee, wie ich bei der nächsten Tournoch etwas mehr Gewicht sparen kann


----------



## Jenssonxx (23. März 2015)

Habe mir besagten Rucksack nun auch gegönnt .... eine kurze Frage, wie habt ihr das mit den Bändeln der Gurtverstellung gelöst ? Die sind bei mir unglaublich lang und ich weiß nicht ob ich die kürzen soll ...


----------



## P4LL3R (23. März 2015)

Ich hab sie abgeschnitten 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NewK (23. März 2015)

Ich habe sie vorerst bzw. immer noch ein paar mal durch die Schlaufe selbst gefädelt.
Kann bei Interesse gerne heute Abend mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## sorny (23. März 2015)

Hab die auch abgeschnitten und die Fransen mit nem Feuerzeug versenkt.


----------



## Jenssonxx (23. März 2015)

Foto würde mich interessieren, wie du das durchgefädelt hast. Kann mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. VErstehe auch nicht warum die die Bändel so unglaublich lang machen ?!?!?


----------



## NewK (24. März 2015)

So, nun die versprochenen Fotos, hoffe man erkennt was.










Mit einer Sicherheitsnadel konnte ich das Band ganz gut durch die Plastik-Lasche führen.


----------



## Mzungu (29. April 2015)

Wie ist denn bei dem Rucksack die Führung für den Trinkschlauch gelöst? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass beim BA3 kein "Loch" für den Schlauch vorhanden ist und man ihn durch den Reißverschluss führen muss. Kann da jemand ein paar Worte zu schreiben? Evtl. sogar mit Bild? Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. April 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei dem Rucksack die Führung für den Trinkschlauch gelöst? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass beim BA3 kein "Loch" für den Schlauch vorhanden ist und man ihn durch den Reißverschluss führen muss. Kann da jemand ein paar Worte zu schreiben? Evtl. sogar mit Bild? Besten Dank!



Ist genau so wie von dir beschrieben, Reißverschluss muss leicht offen bleiben weil der Schlauch oben rausgeht.


----------



## Mzungu (29. April 2015)

Hmm.
Ist denn am Dach des Fachs der Trinkblase noch genug Platz, dass ich mir selber ein Loch einschneide und umnähe?


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2015)

Du brauchst da kein eigenes Loch. Führst du den Schlauch unter dem H2O Badge (wo der Halter des Helmhalters dran hängt) durch, geht der Reißverschluss nicht auf. Hatte da auch erst Bedenken, die sind aber unbegründet.

Kevin // hometrails.de


----------



## Hillside (29. April 2015)

Optisch ist es sparsam, ich fand es zunächst auch nicht so glücklich gelöst, aber es erspart einem dafür, beim Ein- und Auspacken der Trinkblase den Trinkschlauch durch eine Öffnung führen zu müssen.


----------



## Mzungu (29. April 2015)

Kann man die Clips für den Schlauch auch auf die rechte Seite machen?


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2015)

Ja das geht. Allerdings ist oberhalb vom Clip noch so ein Gummi, wo sich der Schlauch zusätzlich durchführen lässt, damit dieser bei getragenem Rucksack nicht "abhanden" kommt. Der ist nur auf der linken Seite.

Kevin // hometrails.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (29. April 2015)

Nutzt jemand von Euch eine Source-Blase im Ergon?


----------



## limbokoenig (29. April 2015)

ja, ich hab erst letzte Woche nen Source WidePac 2l gekauft.


----------



## Apnea (29. April 2015)

Was schätzt Du, paßt die 3-L Version ebenfalls rein?


----------



## Mzungu (29. April 2015)

Und nochmal ne Frage zu dem Bike-Abo: Muss ich für den Rucksack jetzt ein 2Jahres Abo abschließen, also 2x52 Euro für je 12 Aufgaben? Also mit anderen Worten - bekomme ich für 52 Euro 12 Ausgaben der Bike und den Rucksack, oder für 104 Euro 24 mal die Bike und den Rucksack?


----------



## Mzungu (29. April 2015)

.


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2015)

2 Jahre - Zahlung erfolgt jährlich


----------



## NewK (30. April 2015)

Das Abo über ein Jahr war mal...


----------



## andyyy85 (10. Mai 2015)

Ist eure monatliche Ausgabe schon da?
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube die sollte doch immer die ersten paar Werktage eines Monats im Briefkasten liegen?


----------



## P4LL3R (10. Mai 2015)

Meine ist am Donnerstag gekommen 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Mai 2015)

6/15 ist die letzte, die ich bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2015)

andyyy85 schrieb:


> Ist eure monatliche Ausgabe schon da?
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube die sollte doch immer die ersten paar Werktage eines Monats im Briefkasten liegen?



Bei mir auch noch nix... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewK (17. Mai 2015)

An die Ergon-Trinkblasen-User
Hat sich eure Blase bereits nach dem ersten Befüllen auch gelb verfärbt? Habe sie mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, welches hier eigentlich ganz gut ist. Als ich das restliche Wasser ausgeschüttet habe, war es dennoch ganz klar 

Sorry für OT!


----------



## andyyy85 (17. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch noch nix...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Gibt es bei dir was neues?
Ich habe jetzt mal bei Delius Klasing per Email angefragt..


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Mai 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> An die Ergon-Trinkblasen-User
> Hat sich eure Blase bereits nach dem ersten Befüllen auch gelb verfärbt? Habe sie mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, welches hier eigentlich ganz gut ist. Als ich das restliche Wasser ausgeschüttet habe, war es dennoch ganz klar
> 
> Sorry für OT!



Ist bei mir genauso. Hab die Blase anfangs mehrmals mit heißem Wasser gefüllt und über Nacht liegen lassen, damit der leichte Kunststoffgeschmack sich verflüchtigt. Nach der dritten Nacht war sie dann auch leicht gelblich. Wird wohl am Material liegen, das Leitungswasser hier ist auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## NewK (20. Mai 2015)

Dank dir.
Ist der leichte Kunststoffgeschmack durch das heiße Wasser verschwunden?

Habe mal bei Ergon angerufen, da gab man mir zwei Möglichkeiten:
- einen Korega Tab besorgen (Verwandte) und damit einwirken lassen
- zurück an den Händler und der soll es an Ergon zur Prüfung senden (mindestens 2 Wochen ohne Trinkblase)
Aber sie meinten, es wäre mehr oder weniger normal, keinesfalls schädlich.


----------



## Apnea (20. Mai 2015)

Guck mal im Supermarkt nach Swirl Oxy-Power Reinigungspulver. Findest Du meist bei den Entkalkern. Das ist ein Reiniger auf Aktivsauerstoffbasis. Damit reinige ich meine Thermosbecher und einen Trinkwasserkanister. Das Zeug entfernt alles, selbst Tee-Ablagerungen. Der Vorteil dabei ist, daß es keinen Nachgeschmack hinterlässt. Ob das für Trinkblasen geeignet ist,..... keine Ahnung. Dem Kunststoff meines Kanisters schadet es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Mai 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Dank dir.
> Ist der leichte Kunststoffgeschmack durch das heiße Wasser verschwunden ?



Konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen, komme da wohl auch erst am WE zu. 
Bei der ersten Tour hab ich das Wasser aber kaum runtergekriegt, so hat es nach Plastik/Chemie geschmeckt.


----------



## NewK (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, gib mal bitte Info nach dem Testen. Ist zwar nicht so stark bei mir, aber etwas "schmeckt" man das Plastik doch.

@Apnea 
Ok, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2015)

andyyy85 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir was neues?
> Ich habe jetzt mal bei Delius Klasing per Email angefragt..



Ja is mittlerweile angekommen.

Trinkblase hab ich nun auch mal probiert, des mit dem Reisverschluss geht doch relativ gut, schad nur dass meine Platypus 2L nicht ganz rein passt, ist zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (21. Mai 2015)

Sowas mit Plastikgeschmack geht mir auf den Sack! Da denkt man doch gleich an den nächstmöglichen Krebs. Letztlich ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so, dass alles was geschmackfrei ist ungefährlicher wäre, aber das Gefühl ist zumindest besser.

Die Deuter Blasen führen bei uns zu keinerlei Geschmack des Wassers!

Die testen in den Bikebravos allen möglichen Sch..., warum geben die aber nicht mal Trinkblasen und Trinkflaschen ins Labor. Wäre das Ergebnis zu schockierend?


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Mai 2015)

Also auf meiner EVOC Blase (Hersteller Hydrapak) steht was von "PVC, PHTHALATE, BPA free" und die ist komplett geschmacksneutral und ist erst gelb, seitdem ich immer Eistree reingetan hab .  Da gebe ich lieber notfalls 10 EUR mehr aus und quäle mich nicht mit so nem Zeug rum. Ich würds sonst zurückschicken.
Es werben auch einige Blasenhersteller explizit mit "geschmacksneutral" in der Produktbeschreibung. Was man da schmeckt sind Weichmacher oder Produktionsrückstände aus der Kunststoffherstellung. Sowas schmeckt man in der Regel schon in sehr geringen Mengen. Deswegen hab ich aufgehört Lidlwasser zu trinken.


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. Mai 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Ja, gib mal bitte Info nach dem Testen.



Ist leider nichts geworden dieses WE, musste mit ner fetten Erkältung zu Hause bleiben :/

Ich werde aber berichten, sobald ich wieder dazu komme.


----------



## Conr0sen (29. Mai 2015)

Zwar etwas spät, aber am 10. war meine Zeitschrift definitiv schon da. Da war der Postbote wohl auch MTB ler. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Mai 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Ja, gib mal bitte Info nach dem Testen. Ist zwar nicht so stark bei mir, aber etwas "schmeckt" man das Plastik doch.



Nochmal kurze Rückmeldung von mir: Nur heißes Wasser hat bei mir nicht geholfen, der Plastikgeschmack war immer noch ziemlich stark. Bin dann beim nochmaligen Lesen des Threads hierauf gestoßen:



NewK schrieb:


> Dank dir.
> Ist der leichte Kunststoffgeschmack durch das heiße Wasser verschwunden?
> 
> Habe mal bei Ergon angerufen, da gab man mir zwei Möglichkeiten:
> - *einen Korega Tab besorgen* (Verwandte) und damit einwirken lassen



Besagte Tabs (Gebissreiniger) hatten wir tatsächlich noch herumliegen, allerdings ohne Anleitung oder Hinweise zur Dosierung/Anwendung. Hab die Blase dann 2/3 gefüllt, einen Tab dazugegeben und das Ganze eine Stunde lang einwirken lassen. Danach ausgespült, und die gelbe Verfärbung war fast verschwunden.
Weil in den Ecken immer noch kleine Reste waren, hab ich die Prozedur nochmal mit 2 Tabs wiederholt. Heute morgen die Blase mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, probiert --> Plastikgeschmack ist zu 98 % verschwunden bzw. wird vom Pfefferminzgeschmack des Reinigers überlagert.

Kann die Tabs nur empfehlen


----------



## TheRace (31. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Trinkschlauch und Regenhülle.
Funktioniert das vernünftig?
Wie sieht das denn aus?
Würde bitte jemand ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen?

Bei Ergon sieht man überhaupt keine hilfreichen Bilder ...

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (31. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, noch was vergessen ... wie schwer ist denn der BA3 ?


----------



## Maledivo (31. Mai 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Trinkschlauch und Regenhülle.
> Funktioniert das vernünftig?
> Wie sieht das denn aus?
> Würde bitte jemand ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen?
> ...



Funktioniert Super! Regenhülle wird durch Gurt am Becken befestigt.


----------



## TheRace (31. Mai 2015)

Das Durchfädelnam Beckn weiss ich.
Nur ist das auch ordentlich dicht, wo der Trinkschlauch raus kommt, wenn die Regenhülle drüder gezogen wird?

Warum finde ich im www keinen einzigen Hinweis,  wie schwer der BA3 ist?
Ist das geheim...?


----------



## Maledivo (31. Mai 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Das Durchfädelnam Beckn weiss ich.
> Nur ist das auch ordentlich dicht, wo der Trinkschlauch raus kommt, wenn die Regenhülle drüder gezogen wird?
> 
> Warum finde ich im www keinen einzigen Hinweis,  wie schwer der BA3 ist?
> Ist das geheim...?



Keine Sorge, ist Dicht! Natürlich nicht bei Dauerregen, ...

Gewichtsangaben:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/bike-rucksaecke/test-ergon-ba3-evo-enduro-protect.1321846.2.htm


----------



## TheRace (31. Mai 2015)

Ach ... bei MTB-Magazin ...
Danke!
Da muss die Google-Krake aber noch nachbessern!


----------



## NewK (31. Mai 2015)

@FastFabi93 
Danke für deinen Bericht.
Bei mir schmeckt die Blase/der Schlauch mitlerweile gar nicht mehr nach Plastik.
Mal schauen, vielleicht hat die Omma so ´ne Brausetablette


----------



## ride2befree (30. Juni 2015)

wo bekomm ich jetzt den Rückenprotektor für den Ergon ba3 evo Rucksack her? direkt von Ergon? ist der zurzeit lieferbar?
kann mir da wer helfen ohne das ich lange im thread rumsuche? 

danke


----------



## Chillout_KA (30. Juni 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/BP100-Protektor-p38436/
http://www.amazon.de/Ergon-ER-43500...F8&qid=1435690714&sr=8-1&keywords=ergon+bp100
http://www.bike24.de/p175724.html

such dir was aus


----------



## impressive (30. Juni 2015)

habe vor 4 Woche bei Amazon einen bestellt


----------



## ride2befree (1. Juli 2015)

impressive schrieb:


> habe vor 4 Woche bei Amazon einen bestellt



lieferung bei amazon ging flott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (1. Juli 2015)

ging sehr schnell,
2 Tage denk ich


----------



## Sven87 (24. März 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier jetzt nicht das gesamte Thema durch gelesen aber hoffe meine Frage wird trotzdem beantwortet?! 

Und zwar habe ich heute meinen BA3 EVO bekommen und sofort so eingestellt wie ich meine das es so gut ist!
Problem ist jetzt das die Einstellbänder total lang sind und rum baumeln, aber das möchte ich natürlich nicht!
Gibt es da irgendwie ne Möglichkeit/Lösung das es nicht so ist die ich noch nicht gefunden habe???


----------



## _schwede (24. März 2016)

Abschneiden und das offene Ende mit dem Feuerzeug "versiegeln"


----------



## Maledivo (24. März 2016)

Guck mal 2 Seiten zurück!


----------



## NewK (31. März 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal auf das Fach im Helmfach hinweisen (mit Klettverschluss). Habe es heute entdeckt


Mal wieder neue Fächer entdeckt 
Im vorderem Fach mit Reisverschluss (das kleinere) unter den 2 Taschen mit Klettverschluss gibt es je einen Bereich, wo man noch was unten reinstecken kann. Quasi unter dem vertikal geschriebenem ERGON Aufdruck.
Dämpferpumpe passt z.B. ganz gut rein und im Hauptfach ist wieder etwas mehr Platz


----------



## plk (10. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich hab heute meinen BA3 bekommen.
Hab ihn bei 1,84 auf L eingestellt. 
Mit 3l Blase + Protektor, Werkzeug, Trikot, Regenjacke etc alles kein problem.

Was mich aber stört ist, das der Gurt sehr nah an der Achsel verläuft... Ich denke das stört doch beim Fahren, also zwischen Brust und Arm ist bei dieses Plasik ding zur Längeneinstellung. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder habe ich was falsch eingestellt? ICh hab auch schon die Träger auf M und XL eingestellt. Ist aber nicht anders....

Danke


----------



## NewK (11. Mai 2016)

... und ich bin schon voller Erwartung, dass wieder ein neues Fach entdeckt wurde, hier rein gegangen 

Ja, sitzt etwas eng, aber hält ja auch gut fest am Rücken.
s. auch Anleitung bezüglich korrekter Höheneinstellung!


----------



## TheRace (21. Mai 2018)

Tach,
ich habe mir endlich mal ein paar Protektoren zugelegt (ION K-Pact).
Wenn ich die unten quer mit den Riemen verzurre, habe ich Angst, dass die seitlich raus rutschen.
Wie befestigt ihr eure Protektoren am BA3?

Im Netz der Netze finde ich kein einziges Bild ...


----------



## zichl (21. Mai 2018)

Genau eben mit diesen Gurten. Das System funktioniert so gut dass meine Dame das bei ihrem Rucksack nachgebastelt hat. Hast du die kurzen oder die Ausführung mit Schienbein Schoner? Also ich habe die ixs cleaver und die halten bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (21. Mai 2018)

ich habe diie kurzen.
Und eben mal montiert.
ok, scheinen doch nicht zu verrutschen.


----------



## Sportbecker (24. Mai 2018)

Die Knieprotektoren stecke ich immer in das sog. "Fullface-/Nasswäschefach", da ich mich nicht einnässe und den Helm auf dem Kopf trage


----------



## zichl (18. September 2018)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Die Knieprotektoren stecke ich immer in das sog. "Fullface-/Nasswäschefach", da ich mich nicht einnässe und den Helm auf dem Kopf trage
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 733179


So mache ich das bei den Knieprotektoren auch, passt perfekt! Die langen mit Schienbeinschutz hängen dann, gut für den Schwerpunkt, in den Gurten unter dem Rucksack. Du kannst ja mal Spaßeshalber versuchen deinen Helm in das Helmfach zu packen. Also ein IXS Trail RS in M oder auch ein Giro Feature in M passen da einfach nicht rein.


----------

